# House of Cards: Serie nach Vorwürfen gegen Spacey pausiert



## AndreLinken (1. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *House of Cards: Serie nach Vorwürfen gegen Spacey pausiert* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *House of Cards: Serie nach Vorwürfen gegen Spacey pausiert*


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2017)

[nicht genau genug gelesen]


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2017)

"Sollte sich der Vorwurf gegen Spacey bewahrheiten, wäre es für Netflix wohl sehr schwierig, den Schauspieler in der Serie zu behalten - wenn überhaupt."

Irrelevant, die Entscheidung von Netflix ist rein wirtschaftlich, da keine Anzeige erstattet wurde und Spacey sich nicht an diese Party erinnert und da ohnehin nichts passiert ist dürfte die Sache nach 30 Jahren eh verjährt sein. Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass Spacey Aufgrund seiner  selbst gewählten aktuellen sexuellen Orientierung im konservativem Amerika und gerade als Frauenliebling erheblich an Popularität verliert und somit auch die Serie und sie deswegen vielleicht abgesetzt wird.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> und da ohnehin nichts passiert ist



Facepalm


----------



## Bonkic (1. November 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Facepalm



unfassbar.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2017)

Blödsinn, ein 14-Jähriger war auf einer Party wo auch Ältere waren, ein besoffener Kevin Spacey legt sich angezogen auf den ebenso angezogenen Teenager und will ihn anbaggern. Der lehnt ab und Spacey verzieht sich wieder. Wirklich dramatisch, sexuelle Belästigung der schlimmsten Art ...


----------



## Scholdarr (1. November 2017)

Es ist genau diese Einstellung, die die Bekämpfung von Sexismus und sexuellen Übergriffen so schwierig macht.

Dass in solchen Fällen dann meist auch noch das Opfer verantwortlich gemacht wird, macht mich krank.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2017)

Ich mag Spacey ... ich liebe Underwood, aber: die Entschuldigung in Verbindung mit seinem Coming-Out war einfach nur fubar.

Das Problem an der Sache: der Junge war 14 Jahre. Punkt. Da hilft auch die Entschuldigung des Betrunkensein überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. November 2017)

JFYI

Kevin Spacey faces new allegations of sexual assault | The Independent
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...l-fowler-thomas-geoffrey-fowler-a8029776.html


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es ist genau diese Einstellung, die die Bekämpfung von Sexismus und sexuellen Übergriffen so schwierig macht.
> 
> Dass in solchen Fällen dann meist auch noch das Opfer verantwortlich gemacht wird, macht mich krank.


Ich mache das Opfer nicht verantwortlich, allerdings darf die Frage, was der überhaupt auf so einer Party zu suchen hatte, ja wohl erlaubt sein. Spacey war 25, niemand weiß, wie alt der 14-Jährige wirkte (ich bin mit 14, 15, 16 auch oft zehn Jahre älter gehalten worden). Und solange NICHTS passiert, sehe ich das Problem einfach nicht, was einige hier immer haben. Meine Güte, so verklemmt? Nie mal auf wilden Partys oder in der Disco gewesen?


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2017)

Du scheinst ja nicht nur ein diskussionswürdiges Frauenbild zu haben ... 

... aber führen wir doch mal dein Beispiel fort, mir kam mit ü20 noch nie die Idee bzw. in die Situation, mich auf einen 14 jährigen Jungen zu legen. Ich denke, dass ich relativ offen bin was meine Sexualität betrifft und schon an anderer Stelle meinte, spontanen Aktionen noch nie abgeneigt gewesen bin ... aber sowas? Nein, wirklich nicht.

Also nein, das hat mal überhaupt nichts mit verklemmt zutun und so wie der Schauspieler heute aussieht, glaube ich kaum, dass er mit 14 super erwachsen aussah!


----------



## Scholdarr (1. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und solange NICHTS passiert, sehe ich das Problem einfach nicht, was einige hier immer haben. Meine Güte, so verklemmt? Nie mal auf wilden Partys oder in der Disco gewesen?


Es ist nicht nichts passiert. Sexuelle Belästigung beginnt lange bevor ein Mann jemandem seinen Penis gegen dessen Willen in irgendeine Körperöffnung einführt.

Mit verklemmt hat das auch nichts zu tun, nicht mal im Ansatz. Es geht darum, dass eine Person sich anderen sexuell aufdrängt durch unangemessenes Verhalten. Und ja, andere Leute ohne deren Einverständnis zu befummeln, zu küssen oder sich auf sie zu legen, das ist ein unangemessenes Verhalten und nichts anderes als sexuelle Belästigung. Dass viele Männer das offenbar als "normal" ansehen, widert mich an. Das ist nicht normal und das ist auch nicht ok. Das ist sexuelle Belästigung oder gar sexuelle Nötigung und völlig zurecht strafbar. Wenn man mit einer Frau bzw. einem Mann nicht ohne ein derartiges Verhalten flirten kann bzw. meint, man müsse sich durch aggressives Grapschen auszeichnen, dann ist das traurig. Und ja, wenn man nicht völlig emotional tot ist, dann kann man sehr gut "fühlen", ab wann es erlaubt und angebracht ist, mit einer anderen Person körperlichen Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Noch schlimmer ist die Sache, wenn die sexuellen Übergriffe von Personen mit Einfluss ausgehen, so wie bei Spacey oder Weinstein. Viele Opfer haben dann Angst, sich dagegen zu wehren, weil sie fürchten, dass ihre Karriere sonst ein jähes Ende finden könnte oder weil sie schlicht gefeuert werden (als Schauspieler). Das ist ebenso widerlich wie bei Lehrern, die sich an Schülern vergehen bzw. diese sexuell belästigen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und solange NICHTS passiert, sehe ich das Problem einfach nicht, was einige hier immer haben. Meine Güte, so verklemmt? Nie mal auf wilden Partys oder in der Disco gewesen?


Nur nochmal zum Verständnis: für dich wäre es in Ordnung, wenn sich auf einer Party ein betrunkener, körperlich überlegener Mann auf dich legt, obwohl du das nicht willst und dich anfängt zu befummeln?

So tolerant hätte ich dich gar nicht eingeschätzt.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zum Verständnis: für dich wäre es in Ordnung, wenn sich auf einer Party ein betrunkener, körperlich überlegener Mann auf dich legt, obwohl du das nicht willst und dich anfängt zu befummeln?
> 
> So tolerant hätte ich dich gar nicht eingeschätzt.



Ich würde es nicht schön finden, und wenn er aufhört wenn ich das verlange ist dennoch gut. Ich würde da kein Drama draus machen oder ihn anzeigen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich noch auf der Party ordentlich über ihn fluchen und schimpfen. Noch würde es mich im Nachhinein irgendwie psychisch belasten. Insbesondere nach 30 Jahren würde ich es eher belustigt sehen (die wilden, verrückten Zeiten damals). 
Wie bereits angeführt, ich habe das Gefühl, die Leute hier waren in den 80er, 90ern oder frühen 2000ern nie auf irgendwelchen wilden Partys mit Alkohol, Drogen, Rummachen, öffentlichem Sex, Schlägereien usw. usf. muss man nicht toll finden, bin auch nicht der riesige Fan davon, aber immer wie die Heiligen tun ist nicht besser.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2017)

Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob ich das auch so locker sehen würde wie du. 
Mir ist so etwas zum Glück noch nicht passiert und ich denke manchmal, dass ich in der Situation sehr wütend werden würde, aber das kann ich natürlich nicht mit dieser Sicherheit sagen. Vielleicht hätte es auch einen ganz anderen Einfluss auf mich. 
Bewundernswert, wie sicher du dir bist.


----------



## nuuub (1. November 2017)

> Ich mag Spacey ... ich liebe Underwood, aber: die Entschuldigung in Verbindung mit seinem Coming-Out war einfach nur fubar.



Reines Ablenkungsmanöver. Seine Agentin hat sich wohl für sein Coming-Out ein paar Pluspunkte erhofft, mit denen man die schlechte Nachrichten ausgleichen könnte.
Unterste Schublade. 



> Das Problem an der Sache: der Junge war 14 Jahre. Punkt. Da hilft auch die Entschuldigung des Betrunkensein überhaupt nichts.



Das kann man wohl ohne zu zögern unterschreiben.

Keinem "normalen" Menschen kommt es in den Sinn, über Sex mit einem 14 jährigem Kind überhaupt nachzudenken, geschweige denn sich auf eines zu legen. Egal ob nüchtern oder betrunken.

Spacey ist ein großartiger Schauspieler, gehört wohl in die gleiche Schublade wie Robert de Niro, Al Pacino, Anthony Hopkins, Jack Nicholson.
Ändert wohl aber nichts daran, dass er scheinbar auch ein perverses Schwein ist.



> Ich denke, dass ich relativ offen bin was meine Sexualität betrifft und schon an anderer Stelle meinte, spontanen Aktionen noch nie abgeneigt gewesen bin ... aber sowas? Nein, wirklich nicht.



Wir verstehen uns. Als prüde würde ich mich auch nicht bezeichnen. Dennoch. Wenn ich über ein Kind nachdenke, kommt mir  "Schutz", "Erziehung", "Lehren" in den Sinn. Ganz sicher nicht "Sex". 
Einfach nur ekelhaft.



> Dass viele Männer das offenbar als "normal" ansehen, widert mich an.



Ersetze "Männer" mit "Menschen" und ich stimme dir zu.

In der Zeit wo ich als Türsteher nebenbei gearbeitet habe, kam es öfter vor dass dir Frauen in den Schritt greifen. Frauen um die 40, mit ein paar Sektgläsern zu viel. Dann haben sie dir noch einen Zettel mit ihrer nr in die Hand gedrückt. Die dachten auch nicht über "sexuelle Belästigung" nach. Die denken auch, dass wir Männer darauf stehen wenn man uns in den Schritt fasst. Genauso wie manche Männer denken dass es den Frauen gefällt wenn man ihnen an den Hintern greift.

Wenn wir ehrlich sind, es gibt sowohl Männer denen es gefällt, als auch Frauen die auf die harte Tour stehen.

Deswegen ist es so schwierig sich mit diesem Thema zu befassen.


----------



## Alreech (1. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ein 14-Jähriger war auf einer Party wo auch Ältere waren, ein besoffener Kevin Spacey legt sich angezogen auf den ebenso angezogenen Teenager und will ihn anbaggern. Der lehnt ab und Spacey verzieht sich wieder. Wirklich dramatisch, sexuelle Belästigung der schlimmsten Art ...



Ja und ?
Heute ist es schon sexuelle Belästigung wenn man einer Frau sagt das sie jung und schön ist.

Ich finde es klasse das es mit Kevin Spacey mal wieder einen von den ultraliberalen Hollywoodstars erwischt hat die sonst keine Gelegenheit verpassen sowas bei nicht ganz so liberalen anzuprangern.
IMHO brauchen wir jetzt eine nette Hexenjagd wie wir sie im Fall Brüderle hatten. Je mehr es von den ultraliberalen Heuchlern dabei erwischt, um so besser.


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2017)

Mal unter der Vorraussetzung daß die Angaben des damals 14 jährigen überhaupt stimmen (Spacey weiß von nichts mehr und hat sich nur vorsorglich entschuldigt, zumindestens der Formulierung nach): Nach 20 Jahren ist das nur schwer nachvollziehbar und warum kommt der angeblich Betroffene erst jetzt ? Und wenn Spacey nach 20 Jahren davon wirklich nichts mehr weiß war es vielleicht keine erwähnenswerte Situation, die jetzt im Windschatten von Weinstein jemand versucht auszunutzen ?

Davon abgesehen ist es (egal ob besoffen oder nicht) ein No Go, jemanden sexuell zu belästigen. Keine Frage. Ich kann noch so besoffen sein und vielleicht auch rattig. Aber ich habe mich immer noch unter Kontrolle. Da sollte man vorab anders herausbekommen ob jemand Interesse hat oder nicht. Wobei sich die Frage stellt wie genau diese Situation denn nun tatsächlich abgelaufen ist. Bis auf wenige Stichworte weiß man gar nichts.

Lag Spacey nur angezogen auf dem Bett (herumfläzend) und hat den Vorbeilaufenden einfach nur mal angesprochen nach dem Motto: Bin rattig nach Dir ? Wie siehts aus ? Oder hat sich Spacey aktiv zu einem ins Bett gelegt und hat auch körperlich Kontakt zu demjenigen aufgenommen (von Berührung bis zu Griff in die Weichteile, was auch immer) ? Bei mir immer noch ein riesengroßer Unterschied.

Ich wurde damals in der Disco auch schon (nur rein verbal) angebaggert von einem Kerl. Dem habe ich aber deutlich (aber auch rein verbal und im anständigen Ton) zu verstehen gegeben, daß ich an Männern nicht interessiert bin. Damit war das Thema für mich gegessen. War das dann von demjenigen auch sexuelle Belästigung ?

Imho kann man den Bogen in beide Richtungen überspannen. Und ohne die Situation wirklich zu kennen wäre ich mit einer Wertung der Situation sehr vorsichtig. Insbesondere wenn Prominenz unter Beschuß steht, könnten auch komplett andere Interessen als eine tatsächliche Belästigung die Triebfeder hinter so einer Veröffentlichung sein (bekannter Schauspieler in Hollywood=reich=fette finanzielle Entschädigung?)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2017)

*House of Cards: Serie nach Vorwürfen gegen Spacey pausiert*



MichaelG schrieb:


> Lag Spacey nur angezogen auf dem Bett und hat den Vorbeilaufenden einfach nur mal angesprochen nach dem Motto: Bin rattig nach Dir ? Oder hat sich Spacey zu einem ins Bett gelegt und hat auch körperlich Kontakt aufgenommen ? Bei mir immer noch ein riesengroßer Unterschied.



Rapp wollte gehen, als er merkte, dass die anderen Gäste schon weg waren. Spacey stand dann wohl in der Tür und hat ihn auf den Arm genommen und zu Bett gebracht, wo er sich dann auf ihn gelegt und ihm die Arme festgehalten hat. Rapp konnte sich befreien („squirm away“) und ist abgehauen.  

Er hat es dann seiner Mutter verheimlicht, weil er fürchtete, es könnten Diskussionen um seine Sexualität entstehen. 

So sind die Vorwürfe

Abgesehen davon frage ich mich schon, welche Eltern ihr Kind unbegleitet auf so eine Feier lassen, aber da bin ich vielleicht wieder verklemmt. [emoji6]


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal unter der Vorraussetzung daß die Angaben des damals 14 jährigen stimmen: Nach 20 Jahren ist das nur schwer nachvollziehbar und warum kommt er erst jetzt ?


30 Jahre und weil das Thema im Moment eben 'en vogue' ist.



> Davon abgesehen ist es (egal ob besoffen oder nicht) ein No Go. Das sollte man vorab anders herausbekommen ob jemand Interesse hat oder nicht. Wobei sich die Frage stellt wie genau diese Situation abgelaufen ist.


Der Betroffene hat es recht genau geschildert, Spacey war zu besoffen um sich daran zu erinnern ... meine Worte. 



> Lag Spacey nur angezogen auf dem Bett und hat den Vorbeilaufenden einfach nur mal angesprochen nach dem Motto: Bin rattig nach Dir ? Oder hat sich Spacey zu einem ins Bett gelegt und hat auch körperlich Kontakt aufgenommen ? Bei mir immer noch ein riesengroßer Unterschied.


Wir reden von im Bett auf den Jungen gelegt, angefasst und probiert das es weiter geht, der Junge hat abgelehnt und hier hat Spacey dann von ihm gelassen. D.h. ganz so besoffen kann er nicht gewesen sein. 



> Ich wurde in der Disco auch schon angebaggert von einem Kerl. Dem habe ich aber deutlich (aber rein verbal und im anständigen Ton) zu verstehen gegeben, daß ich an Männern nicht interessiert bin. War das dann von demjenigen auch sexuelle Belästigung ?


Was heißt angebaggert? Mit den Augen und dem Mund geflirtet? Keine Belästigung. Deine "private parts" angefasst? Sexuelle Belästigung. Eigentlich ist das Gesetz in Dtl. diesbzgl. recht eindeutig. 



> Imho kann man den Bogen in beide Richtungen überspannen. Und ohne die Situation wirklich zu kennen wäre ich mit einer Wertung vorsichtig. Insbesondere wenn Prominenz unter Beschuß steht könnten auch komplett andere Interessen die Triebfeder hinter so einer Veröffentlichung sein (Schauspieler=reich=fette finanzielle Entschädigung?)


... ich glaube kaum das es der Person um Geld geht bzw. ging, wenn doch, hätte man es wohl eher im Privaten probiert und nicht in einem Interview publik gemacht. Wenn Spacey 'erpresst' werden sollen, meinst du nicht, das hätte er auch so kommuniziert? So hat er sich nur auf das Interview bezogen und sich entschuldigt.

D.h. ich glaube wir können davon ausgehen, dass es hier wirklich nicht um Geld ging.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> [...]Abgesehen davon frage ich mich schon, welche Eltern ihr Kind unbegleitet auf so eine Feier lassen, aber da bin ich vielleicht wieder verklemmt.


... wenn es nach Spiritogre geht, dann schon!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2017)

Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2017)

Wie gesagt wenn die Aussage stimmt: In den USA kann man auch auf dem öffentlichen Weg fette Gelder einklagen. Anwalt, psychologischen Schaden, Klagen auf Schadenrsatz in Millionenhöhe. Vielleicht hat Spacey eine Anfrage auf Zahlung unter der Hand auch abgelehnt, weil er nichts mehr davon weiß ?

Das einzigste was wir hier machen ist stochern im Nebel. Wir wissen nicht was wirklich abgelaufen ist. Wir haben auf der einen Seite nur eine Aussage die stimmen kann (oder auch nicht), auf der anderen Seite einen seriösen Schauspieler mit bislang makellosen Ruf, der sich (gut nach sogar 30 Jahren) nicht mehr an so eine Situation erinnern kann, ob und was damals abgelaufen sein soll. Er hat sich nur prophylaktisch entschuldigt.

Gibt man jetzt dem "Opfer" aus dem Grund ohne stichhaltige Beweise pauschal Recht ohne beweisen zu können, ob dieser überhaupt Recht hat ? Oder hat der sich einfach nur eine gut klingende und theoretisch mögliche Geschichte zusammengereimt von der er weiß, daß ihm keiner das Gegenteil beweisen kann ? Er und Spacey waren beide auf der gleichen Party. Check. Das kann man stichhaltig nachvollziehen. Mehr aber leider auch nicht. Dummerweise gibt es keinerlei Zeugen die irgendetwas davon bestätigen können, was derjenige behauptet ?

Ich bin sehr dafür daß echten Opfern sexueller Belästigung Gerechtigkeit widerfährt. Ohne Diskussion. Aber man sollte leider auch vorsichtig sein, weil es (leider Gottes) eben aus dem genannten Grund daß man den Opfern erst einmal pauschal Recht gibt genügend Trittbrettfahrer gibt, die mit erfundenen Geschichten Mitleid erregen wollen und die wissen, daß einmal so eine Aussage im Raum stehend den Ruf des anderen nachhaltig schädigt. Egal ob an der Aussage etwas dran ist oder nicht (Stichwort Kachelmann).


----------



## nuuub (1. November 2017)

Spitze des Eisberges?

Kevin Spacey: Weitere Männer erheben Belästigungsvorwürfe gegen Schauspieler - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2017)

*House of Cards: Serie nach Vorwürfen gegen Spacey pausiert*

Najaaaa, wenn man nach den amerikanischen Medien geht, soll auch Spaceys Vorlieben für sehr junge Männer ein offenes Geheimnis gewesen sein. 
Keine Ahnung. Da wird scheinbar in den USA gerade eine Riesenwelle losgetreten.

Ich muss da an diesen mittlerweile etwas abgewrackten Kinderdarsteller denken (Corey Feldman?!), der schon vor vielen Jahren von sexuellem Missbrauch in Hollywood erzählte und dem niemand glaubte.

Man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gibt man jetzt dem "Opfer" pauschal Recht ohne beweisen zu können, ob der überhaupt Recht hat ? Oder hat der sich einfach nur eine gut klingende Geschichte zusammengereimt von der er weiß, daß ihm keiner das Gegenteil beweisen kann ?



Naja, es ist aber wohl kein Einzelfall. Wie immer, wenn so etwas publik wird, melden sich auch viele andere Stimmen zu Wort. Und insbesondere die Kommentare von ehemaligen Mitarbeitern, die zwar selbst nie von Spacey belästigt wurden, aber betonen, dass sie stets die Anweisung erhielten, "keep young male interns away from KS", halte ich in der Summe dann schon für glaubwürdig. 
Denn die These, alle hätten sich nun plötzlich einmütig gegen Spacey verschworen, ist in meinen Augen abstrus (frei nach "Ockham's Razor")

Ich muss sagen, mir schlägt das auch auf den Magen, denn Spacey gehört eigentlich zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsschauspielern. Ich weiß aber im Moment noch nicht so recht, wie ich damit umgehen soll.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2017)

Da das beim letzten Thema dieser Art übrigens ein wenig untergegangen ist am Ende. Da sah die Faktenlage letztlich so aus, dass der NeoGaf Boardbetreiber, der bei seiner Bekannten unter die Dusche wollte, sie erst jetzt die Situation wohl als öffentlich anprangerbar ansah, warum auch immer (Rache?), denn wie im Thread schon bekannt, sie hat ihren Freund kurz darauf verlassen und ist, das kam ein paar Tage später in einem Interview mit Kotaku ans Licht, dann mit dem "nackt unter die Dusche Springer" bis 2015 fest zusammen gewesen. Der Grund für das damalige aus der Dusche schmeißen war also wohl letztlich doch eher der Alkohol und das es ihr nicht so gut ging, sprich, sie hatte in der Situation keine Lust auf Sex mit ihm, war dem aber eigentlich eben doch absolut nicht abgeneigt, denn ein paar Wochen später ist sie mit ihm in die Kiste gehüpft.


----------



## Talisman79 (1. November 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Najaaaa, wenn man nach den amerikanischen Medien geht, soll auch Spaceys Vorlieben für sehr junge Männer ein offenes Geheimnis gewesen sein.
> Keine Ahnung. Da wird scheinbar in den USA gerade eine Riesenwelle losgetreten.
> 
> Ich muss da an diesen mittlerweile etwas abgewrackten Kinderdarsteller denken (Corey Feldman?!), der schon vor vielen Jahren von sexuellem Missbrauch in Hollywood erzählte und dem niemand glaubte.
> ...



von dem habe ich gerade gelesen,das er namen veröffentlichen würde,unter vorraussetzung das ihm dafür 10 mio dollar geboten werden.gab auch n ziemlich heftigen shitstorm^^


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]


... jetzt mal logisch denken: würdest du es nicht publik machen, wenn man probiert hätte dich zu erpressen? 

Spacey hätte einfach nur sagen müssen, dass der Rapp Geld von ihm wollte, er "logischerweise" nicht gezahlt hat und jetzt diese Vorwürfe in einem Interview lanciert werden.

So hätte Aussage gegen Aussage gestanden ...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> von dem habe ich gerade gelesen,das er namen veröffentlichen würde,unter vorraussetzung das ihm dafür 10 mio dollar geboten werden.gab auch n ziemlich heftigen shitstorm^^



Na mit sowas gewinnt man auch nicht gerade Vertrauen.


----------



## Talisman79 (1. November 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Na mit sowas gewinnt man auch nicht gerade Vertrauen.



ah hier,da steht was https://www.thewrap.com/corey-feldman-10-million-hollywood-pedophiles/


----------



## Vordack (1. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja nicht nur ein diskussionswürdiges Frauenbild zu haben ...
> 
> ... aber führen wir doch mal dein Beispiel fort, mir kam mit ü20 noch nie die Idee bzw. in die Situation, *mich auf einen 14 jährigen Jungen* zu legen. Ich denke, dass ich relativ offen bin was meine Sexualität betrifft und schon an anderer Stelle meinte, spontanen Aktionen noch nie abgeneigt gewesen bin ... aber sowas? Nein, wirklich nicht.
> 
> Also nein, das hat mal überhaupt nichts mit verklemmt zutun und so wie der Schauspieler heute aussieht, glaube ich kaum, dass er mit 14 super erwachsen aussah!



Ey Rabowke, wie siehts mit 14-Jährigen *Weibchen* aus?   

(Pass mit der Antwort auf, Du hast nen Ruf zu verlieren )


----------



## nuuub (1. November 2017)

> Ich muss da an diesen mittlerweile etwas abgewrackten Kinderdarsteller denken (Corey Feldman?!), der schon vor vielen Jahren von sexuellem Missbrauch in Hollywood erzählte und dem niemand glaubte.



meinst du das hier?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pd5qKvUEXOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Vor Weinstein haben auch schon andere gewarnt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g70XbYd0bZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Denke auch dass es auf dem Level ein offenes Geheimnis ist.

Es ist wohl wie auch in der Politik. Jeder hat so seine Leichen im Keller, und jeder weiß auch, dass die anderen Leichen im Keller haben. Man schweigt aber. Aus Angst dass die eigenen Leichen nicht ausgegraben werden.

War ja mit Polański auch nicht anders.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> meinst du das hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, der war es. Ich verwechsle ihn immer mit einem anderen Kinderstar. Feldman war der aus „Stand by me“ und den „Goonies“.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2017)

Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Skandal-Welle in nächster Zeit nur noch größer werden wird. Mit der Weinstein-Affäre ist jetzt ein Stein ins Rollen gekommen der sich so langsam in eine Lawine verwandelt, weil insbesondere die Schauspieler(innen) der jüngeren Generation nun den Mut aufbringen können diese Untaten ans Tageslicht zu bringen ohne um ihre eigene Berufszukunft Sorgen machen zu müssen. Spacey und Co. können sich jetzt nicht mehr so einfach unter dem Schirm ihrer Popularität geschützt fühlen.

Allerdings ist diese Form der sexuellen Nötigung ein alter Hut in Hollywood-Kreisen, das zieht sich bis in die 1950er, als damalige Stars auch reichlich unmoralische Zugeständnisse für ihre Karriere in Kauf nehmen mussten. Sogar gegenüber eigener Agenten.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2017)

... was genau soll dieses Allerdings in diesem Kontext? 

Soll das eine Entschuldigung sein? Relativiert es das? Nur weil etwas (mal) gang und gäbe war, macht es das ja nicht besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was genau soll dieses Allerdings in diesem Kontext?
> 
> Soll das eine Entschuldigung sein? Relativiert es das? Nur weil etwas (mal) gang und gäbe war, macht es das ja nicht besser.


Nein, es soll heißen dass es mehr als ein halbes Jahrhundert gebraucht hat bis mal die (hinlänglich bekannte) Schattenseite der Traumfabrik in einer solchen Stärke publik werden konnte. Sollte doch offensichtlich sein, oder fällt es dir wirklich schwer 1 und 1 zusammen zu rechnen?! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was genau soll dieses Allerdings in diesem Kontext?
> 
> Soll das eine Entschuldigung sein? Relativiert es das? Nur weil etwas (mal) gang und gäbe war, macht es das ja nicht besser.



Ich glaube eher dass sowas halt eher keine Überraschung ist

Und ja, mich verwundert es auch nicht von welcher Sorte Leuten immer die dumme Frage kommt warum man erst jetzt, Jahre Später damit raus kommt und die da dummerweise vergessen, dass sich viele auch einfach nicht trauen damit alleine an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen und dann alleine in dieser zu stehen, speziell noch wenn man dann auch gegenebenfalls eingeschüchtert ist oder Angst hat. Es ist doch Hinlänglich bekannt, dass die meisten Menschen Herdentiere sind


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dass sowas halt eher keine Überraschung ist
> 
> Und ja, mich verwundert es auch nicht von welcher Sorte Leuten immer die dumme Frage kommt warum man erst jetzt, Jahre Später damit raus kommt und die da dummerweise vergessen, dass sich viele auch einfach nicht trauen damit alleine an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen und dann alleine in dieser zu stehen, speziell noch wenn man dann auch gegenebenfalls eingeschüchtert ist oder Angst hat. Es ist doch Hinlänglich bekannt, dass die meisten Menschen Herdentiere sind


Eben. Und vor allem:

Gerade die Starken in Hollywood wie Regisseure hätten da viel früher was bewegen können, schließlich haben sie mehr Einfluss als Akteure die am anderen Ende der Nahrungskette stehen, aber selbst da sieht man wie stark die Banden zwischen Hollywood-Bossen und Filmemachern sind.

Unter dem jetzigen Weinstein-Fall gab es allenfalls nur stillen bzw. heimliche(n) Protest/Empörung, wie der/die von Robert Rodriguez der Rose McGovan für "Planet Terror" engagiert hat - nachdem sie sich ihm gegenüber zu dem Vorfall geöffnet hatte -, gegen den Willen von Weinstein welcher sich - wie nun öffentlich wurde - u.a. an ihr vergangen hat.

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18515358.html

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Spacey ist ein großartiger Schauspieler [...]
> Ändert wohl aber nichts daran, dass er scheinbar auch ein perverses Schwein ist.


Wegen einem (möglicherweise einmaligen) Ausrutscher ist man direkt ein "perverses Schwein"?
Na prima, dann bin ich also ein *notorischer Kindesmißhandler, Kleptomane, sexueller Belästiger, linksextremer Randalierer, Lügner *und *Betrüger*...

Habt ihr euch noch nie daneben benommen? Noch nie was getan, wofür ihr euch um Nachhinein geschämt habt? Habt ihr alle eine strahlend-weiße Meister Proper-Weste?
Ich glaube nicht, Tim.


FYI: 
Oben stehende Liste beinhaltet:
- eine Ohrfeige mit einer Schutzbefohlenen als Opfer
- geklaute Kopfhörer
- ein Kniff in die Brust einer Mitarbeiterin (mit der ich vorher wie nachher gut zurecht gekommen bin)
- mehrere zerstörte Wahlplakate der NPD
- ein vorgetäuschtes Projekt im Praktikum meiner Ausbildung (Chef wollte meine Arbeitszeit anders einsetzen)


----------



## Schalkmund (1. November 2017)

Ich wurde auch sexuell belästigt, von Frau Merkel. Können wir die jetzt auch für immer von der Bildfläche verschwinden lassen, BITTE!!!


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch sexuell belästigt, von Frau Merkel. Können wir die jetzt auch für immer von der Bildfläche verschwinden lassen, BITTE!!!



So eine Aussage könnte hingegen DICH vor Gericht bringen


----------



## nuuub (1. November 2017)

> Wegen einem (möglicherweise einmaligen) Ausrutscher ist man direkt ein "perverses Schwein"?



Ich muss mich selber korrigieren. Es sollte nicht "Scheinbar" heißen, sondern "Anscheinend".

Ein erwachsener Mann, der sich mit bestimmten Absichten einem 14 jährigem Jungen, oder einem Mädchen, nähert, ist ein perverses Schwein. Was kann man daran falsch verstehen?

Würde jemand meiner Tochter zu nahe kommen, sich versuchen auf sie zu legen, wäre es mir scheiß egal ob es sein erstes, zweites, oder fünftes mal mal wäre. Er würde mehr als nur einen Tag im Krankenhaus verbringen.

Kinder gehören beschützt, und nicht ins Bett gezerrt damit man sich auf sie legen kann.

Nun ja, hätte ich fast vergessen, wir hatten ja so eine Diskussion schon. Wir kennen deine Einstellung zu diesem Thema.



> notorischer Kindesmißhandler, Kleptomane, sexueller Belästiger, linksextremer Randalierer, Lügner und Betrüger...



Keine Ahnung was du alles bist. Kann ja nur für mich sprechen.

Der jüngste bin ich nun mal nicht mehr, kann aber eines behaupten. In meinem Leben habe ich noch nicht einmal daran gedacht, Sex mit einem Kind zu haben. Widerlich. 
Auch wenn die Gesetze in Deutschland Sex mit einer 16 jährigen erlauben, nicht einmal daran würde ich denken. Auch eine 16 Jährige ist noch ein Kind, egal wie viel Schminke sie im Gesicht hat.


----------



## Phobinator (1. November 2017)

Gääähn... jeden Tag kommt ein neuer Belästigungs-Tweet von Z-Klasse "Schauspielerinnen", die nicht mal nen eigenen Wiki-Eintrag haben :/

Die Menschheit sollte sich lieber mal Gedanken machen, wie man die Krisen und Schwierigkeiten auf unserem Planeten in den Griff bekommt - da würds genug Baustellen geben^^


----------



## Talisman79 (1. November 2017)

und der nächste  'X-Men 3' Director Brett Ratner Accused of Sexual Harassment


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2017)

Phobinator schrieb:


> Gääähn... jeden Tag kommt ein neuer Belästigungs-Tweet von Z-Klasse "Schauspielerinnen", die nicht mal nen eigenen Wiki-Eintrag haben :/
> 
> Die Menschheit sollte sich lieber mal Gedanken machen, wie man die Krisen und Schwierigkeiten auf unserem Planeten in den Griff bekommt - da würds genug Baustellen geben^^



Jo, genau.
Egal, wenn "mächtige" Leute, andere für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen, der Weltfrieden muss hergestellt werden... moment mal... könnts da evtl einen Zusammenhang ... also eine art Einstellungssache....

Das mag JETZT evtl ein wenig übertrieben wirken, was zur Zeit ans Tageslicht kommt.
Das alles kann aber helfen, dass folgende Generationen eben schon früher den Mut haben sich zu wehren.
Nein, ich finde nicht, dass man sowas verharmlosen soll.

Hast Du Kinder?
Wurdest du mal sexuell gedemütigt?


----------



## Schalkmund (1. November 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> So eine Aussage könnte hingegen DICH vor Gericht bringen



VICTIM BLAMING???!!!


----------



## Orzhov (1. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wenn es nach Spiritogre geht, dann schon!



Seit ihr, also du und Nyx-Adreena eher behütet aufgewachsen wenn ich mal fragen darf?

Als ich in dem Alter war galt es als normal "Party zu machen" und das auch gerne etwas länger und 14-15 ist ungefähr der Bereich wo das eigene Interesse daran sprunghaft ansteigt.

Ansonsten gilt zu dem Thema das Übliche:

Spacey legt sich auf Jugendliche: Böser Spacey
Menschen erzählen Käse für Aufmerksamkeit: Böse Person

Was auch immer davon zutrifft.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2017)

*House of Cards: Serie nach Vorwürfen gegen Spacey pausiert*



Orzhov schrieb:


> Seit ihr, also du und Nyx-Adreena eher behütet aufgewachsen wenn ich mal fragen darf?
> 
> Als ich in dem Alter war galt es als normal "Party zu machen" und das auch gerne etwas länger und 14-15 ist ungefähr der Bereich wo das eigene Interesse daran sprunghaft ansteigt.



Party machen schon, keine Frage. Aber mit Gleichaltrigen bzw. Jugendlichen und nicht alleine auf Partys, wo ansonsten nur Erwachsene rumhingen. Da kann ich mich jetzt nicht dran erinnern. 
Und so war es ja bei Rapp wohl.


----------



## nuuub (1. November 2017)

> und der nächste



Jap. Und wieder einer.

Dustin Hoffman: Autorin wirft Oscar-Preisträger sexuelle Belästigung vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Man kann nur hoffen dass es für diese Typen auch wirkliche Konsequenzen haben wird, und es nicht in einem Monat wieder vorbei sein wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. November 2017)

Ich Lawine die ich nannte... Sie kommt näher. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2017)

Wenn Menschen zu viel Macht und zu viel Geld bekommen und damit nicht umgehen können, dann kann es für andere "gefährlich" werden. Eine Machtdemonstration derer ist eben dann auch, dass man andere unterdrückt und andere als willenloses Vieh sieht. So nach dem Motto: "Wenn ich mit dir schlafen will, dann musst du das auch." "Ich bin hier der Chef und mir kann keiner was." Manche fühlen sich dann wie der liebe Gott persönlich.

Deswegen sage ich immer: Ein Mensch alleine darf nie zu viel Macht bekommen, sondern braucht andere, die ihn kontrollieren und auf dem Boden halten und eventuell auch auf die Finger hauen. Wir Menschen sind leider zum Großteil so, dass wir überschnappen, wenn wir zu mächtig werden. Wie es schlimmstenfalls ist, das sieht man ja an Diktaturen.


----------



## nuuub (1. November 2017)

> Ich Lawine die ich nannte... Sie kommt näher.



Brett Ratner:*Sechs Frauen werfen Regisseur sexuelle Belästigung vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Wenn Menschen zu viel Macht und zu viel Geld bekommen und damit nicht umgehen können, dann kann es für andere "gefährlich" werden.



Was sagte mal der gute alte Abe?

"Willst du den Charakter eines Menschen erkennen, so gib ihm Macht".


----------



## Chyio (1. November 2017)

Was denn bitte für Konsequenzen? Nach über 30 Jahren kommen und behaupten damals sexuell belästigt worden zu sein ist utopisch.

Jemanden in den Dreck ziehen ist schnell gemacht mit solchen Behauptungen. Weil man das gegenteil nicht beweisen kann bei solchen Behauptungen.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ein erwachsener Mann, der sich mit bestimmten Absichten einem 14 jährigem Jungen, oder einem Mädchen, nähert, ist ein perverses Schwein. Was kann man daran falsch verstehen?


Nicht in Deutschland, sofern die Eltern einverstanden sind wenn einer 14 und der andere 18+ ist. Zumindest ist das Gesetz.



> Würde jemand meiner Tochter zu nahe kommen, sich versuchen auf sie zu legen, wäre es mir scheiß egal ob es sein erstes, zweites, oder fünftes mal mal wäre. Er würde mehr als nur einen Tag im Krankenhaus verbringen.
> 
> Kinder gehören beschützt, und nicht ins Bett gezerrt damit man sich auf sie legen kann.


Ähm, hallo!? Mit 14 ist man kein Kind mehr. 
Zwischen 14 und 16 haben etwa 60 - 70 Prozent meiner Klassenkameraden und sonstigen Bekannten ihren ersten Sex gehabt und auch ihre ersten Beziehungen, insbesondere übrigens die Mädchen.



> Der jüngste bin ich nun mal nicht mehr, kann aber eines behaupten. In meinem Leben habe ich noch nicht einmal daran gedacht, Sex mit einem Kind zu haben. Widerlich.


Aufreger wie du bei dem Thema sind die Schlimmsten. Wir reden von 
Teenagern nicht von Kindern.


> Auch wenn die Gesetze in Deutschland Sex mit einer 16 jährigen erlauben, nicht einmal daran würde ich denken. Auch eine 16 Jährige ist noch ein Kind, egal wie viel Schminke sie im Gesicht hat.


Was Dümmeres habe ich selten gehört. Außerdem hast du als Elternteil nur Mitspracherecht, bevor sie 16 ist, danach darf sie alleine entscheiden mit wem sie vögelt.


----------



## nuuub (1. November 2017)

> Wir reden von Teenagern nicht von Kindern.



Was jugendliche untereinander machen, ist eine Sache.

Wenn aber ein erwachsener Mann, was mit einer 14 Jährigen macht, ist es wieder was anderes.



> Ähm, hallo!? Mit 14 ist man kein Kind mehr.



Sagst du.



> Zwischen 14 und 16 haben etwa 60 - 70 Prozent meiner Klassenkameraden und sonstigen Bekannten ihren ersten Sex gehabt und auch ihre ersten Beziehungen, insbesondere übrigens die Mädchen.



Mag sein. So ist die Welt nun mal geworden. Siehe oben, was jugendliche unter einander machen ist eine Sache.



> Aufreger wie du bei dem Thema sind die Schlimmsten.



Klar doch. Weil ich der Meinung bin dass in diese Welt die Kinder und jugendliche nicht zu schnell erwachsen werden sollten?

Weil ich der Meinung bin dass man 14 jährige vor erwachsenen Männern mit perversen Fantasien beschützen sollte?

So ein Thema sollte jeden anständigen Mann und jeden Vater aufregen.


----------



## Lolmann23 (1. November 2017)

Chyio schrieb:


> Was denn bitte für Konsequenzen? Nach über 30 Jahren kommen und behaupten damals sexuell belästigt worden zu sein ist utopisch.
> 
> Jemanden in den Dreck ziehen ist schnell gemacht mit solchen Behauptungen. Weil man das gegenteil nicht beweisen kann bei solchen Behauptungen.



Es ist ja nicht nur ein Vorwurf, mittlerweile haben sich mehrere Männer dazu geäußert das Spacey sie belästigt haben soll. Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Zeitpunkt nur logisch, auch wenn die (vermeintlichen) Taten schon 30 Jahre zurückliegen. Momentan ist das Thema sexuelle Belästigung, vor allem in Hollywood, halt so präsent wie noch nie zu vor und von daher wundert es mich nicht das viele Leute erst jetzt den Mut aufbringen darüber zu sprechen. Wer hätte denn einem 14 jährigen vor 30 Jahren geglaubt der gesagt hätte: Kevin Spacey hat mich sexuell belästigt. Wahrscheinlich niemand.
Naja mal sehen wie die Sache weitergeht, bevor irgendwas bewiesen ist (und das wird wohl tatsächlich schwer, wie du schon sagst) sollte man niemanden vorschnell verurteilen. Auch wenn es halt schon komisch ist das jetzt mehrere Personen Vorwürfe erheben.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. November 2017)

@Spiritogre:

Es ist ziemlich sinnlos, mit Nuub zu diskutieren, da er anscheinend immer nur Extrempositionen vertreten will oder kann. 

Ich halte zwar grundsätzlich die Festlegung gewisser Schutzalter-Grenzen für sinnvoll, aber ich sehe auch, dass diese Grenzen, obwohl in den meisten Fällen gut gewählt, nicht immer die individuelle Entwicklung eines Menschen berücksichtigen - und das liegt in der Natur der Sache, dies auch nicht können:

So kann Mensch A mit 16 Jahren u. U. schon sehr viel reifer sein, als Mensch B mit 25. Wie gesagt, nicht die Regel, aber auch keine Seltenheit. 

Insofern sollte man sich mit Pauschalurteilen zurückhalten. 

Missbrauch ist natürlich eine ganz andere Geschichte, aber da spielt es dann für mich keine große Rolle, ob das Opfer 6, 16, 26, 36,... oder meinetwegen 86 ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht schön finden, und wenn er aufhört wenn ich das verlange ist dennoch gut. *Ich würde da kein Drama draus machen oder ihn anzeigen.*



Ganz ehrlich, das kauf ich dir nicht ab


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Was jugendliche untereinander machen, ist eine Sache.
> 
> Wenn aber ein erwachsener Mann, was mit einer 14 Jährigen macht, ist es wieder was anderes.


Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir in deinem Missfallen recht. Aber ich an deiner Stelle würde mich davor hüten, Sprüche wie "der würde mehr als nur einen Tag im Krankenhaus verbringen" raus zuhauen. Ich kann diese Reaktion zwar nachvollziehen, aber sowas hat nichts mit dem unten aufgeführten anständigen Mann und Vater zu tun.  Und mit solchen Sprüchen kannst du selbst Probleme kriegen. 

Angenommen deine 14jährige Tochter hat n Freund, der 18 Jahre alt ist, also ein junger Erwachsener. Würdest du ihn dann krankenhausreif schlagen? Ihn bedrohen, weil er ja deine Tochter begrabscht? 

Also, ich würde die beiden zu nem Gespräch ran ziehen, ihnen (und vor allem ihm) klipp und klar sagen, dass ich sowas ganz und gar nicht cool finde und, abhängig von der Reaktion der beiden und dem Auftreten ihres Freundes, auch entsprechende Schritte einleiten (oder gar keine). Aber keinesfalls würde ich mit Gewalt aka Selbstjustiz reagieren. Auch nicht, wenn ich erfahre, dass da was gegen ihren Willen passierte. Schlicht und einfach, weil ich als Sorgeberechtigter a.) Vorbild für mein Kind bin und b.) mir klar ist, dass Selbstjustiz nichts mit Notwehr zu tun hat und ich dafür ebenso belangt werden könnte. So wütend ich darüber auch mit Sicherheit sein würde. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Sagst du.


Sagt auch auch der Gesetzgeber (weswegen man ab 14 auch gewisse Entscheidungsrechte hat und bedingt strafmündig ist) und ist generell allgemeingültig. Mit 14 ist man kein Kind mehr. Mit 14 ist man ein Jugendlicher.  Soweit ich weiß (und ich bin mir relativ sicher) ist es erlaubt, dass ein junger Erwachsener (18 Jahre) mit einer 14jährigen schlafen kann. Dass hier beide dafür einverstanden sein müssen, versteht sich ja von selbst. Ab 16 dürfen Jugendliche pennen, mit wem sie wollen. Selbst wenn die Person anfang 30 ist oder älter. 

Dabei spielt deine persönliche Meinung als Familienvater (und auch meine persönliche Meinung) auch überhaupt gar keine Rolle. 

Allerdings hat man als Sorgeberechtigter natürlich auch nach wie vor die Möglichkeit und auch das recht, den Kontakt mit einem Erwachsenen komplett zu verbieten. 

Missbrauch und sexuelle Belästigung sind so oder so, ob nun bei Jugendlichen (um die es ja hier geht) oder Erwachsenen, ein absolutes No Go. Da mach ich grundsätzlich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Seit ihr, also du und Nyx-Adreena eher behütet aufgewachsen wenn ich mal fragen darf?
> 
> Als ich in dem Alter war galt es als normal "Party zu machen" und das auch gerne etwas länger und 14-15 ist ungefähr der Bereich wo das eigene Interesse daran sprunghaft ansteigt.


Also so gut kenn ich Nyx jetzt nicht, leider!, um für uns beide sprechen zu dürfen, aber ich bin in einer gutbürgerlichen, ggf. gehobenen,Mittelschichtsgegend aufgewachsen. Hier war die Welt noch in Ordnung.

Natürlich haben wir irgendwann auch "Party" gemacht, aber irgendwie waren auf meinen Partys immer nur Leute im gleichen "Levelbereich".  

D.h. ich hatte "leider" nie das Vergnügen mit 14 Jahren einer 26 Jährigen nah zu sein, und so häufig sich meine Meinung von der von nuuub unterscheidet, hier, in diesem Text, bin ich ganz dicht bei ihm. Ich glaube (!), dass das hier eher die Ausnahme ist und nicht die Regel.

Also mit 14 Jahren ist man sehr wohl ein Kind, zumindest Jugendlicher. Wenn ich jetzt mal aus Sicht eines Vaters sprechen darf: wenn ich mitbekomme, dass sich ein 26j auf meinen 14j Sohn legt und sich ihm annähern möchte, ich drück mich mal so höflich aus, dann wäre ich ratzi fatzi bei dem Typen auf der Matte und würde wahrscheinlich in einem nicht so charmanten Ton mit dem Herrn sprechen.

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum in diesem Kontext auf die Äußerungen von nuuub eingedroschen wird ... ich sehe es exakt genauso!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. November 2017)

*House of Cards: Serie nach Vorwürfen gegen Spacey pausiert*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Also so gut kenn ich Nyx jetzt nicht, leider!, um für uns beide sprechen zu dürfen, aber ich bin in einer gutbürgerlichen, ggf. gehobenen,Mittelschichtsgegend aufgewachsen. Hier war die Welt noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Natürlich haben wir irgendwann auch "Party" gemacht, aber irgendwie waren auf meinen Partys immer nur Leute im gleichen "Levelbereich".



Sieht bei mir sehr ähnlich aus. 
Alleine (!) auf einer Party, wo ansonsten nur Erwachsene sind? Nein.

Ich bin aber wirklich fasziniert davon, wie tief hier manche Leute blicken lassen.


----------



## Orzhov (2. November 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Party machen schon, keine Frage. Aber mit Gleichaltrigen bzw. Jugendlichen und nicht alleine auf Partys, wo ansonsten nur Erwachsene rumhingen. Da kann ich mich jetzt nicht dran erinnern.
> Und so war es ja bei Rapp wohl.





Rabowke schrieb:


> Also so gut kenn ich Nyx jetzt nicht, leider!, um für uns beide sprechen zu dürfen, aber ich bin in einer gutbürgerlichen, ggf. gehobenen,Mittelschichtsgegend aufgewachsen. Hier war die Welt noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Natürlich haben wir irgendwann auch "Party" gemacht, aber irgendwie waren auf meinen Partys immer nur Leute im gleichen "Levelbereich".
> 
> ...



Wie ich so an meine Jugendzeit zurückdenke war es durchaus normal das dann auch Ältere, also auch im Bereich 18-22 auf den Parties waren oder Leute aus dem Altersbereich diese Parties geschmissen haben. Es gab sogar vereinzelt welche wo einfach mit Erwachsenen gefeiert wurde. Das waren dann aber so dorfweite Feiern oder Dinge wie ein Osterfeuer und da war es auch ganz normal das 14-15 jährige mal ne Cola-Korn bekommen haben oder zwei.

Von daher finde ich es gar nicht so ungewöhnlich, was aber nicht bedeuten soll das ich hier jetzt irgendwie sexuelle Annäherungsversuche von Erwachsenen zu eindeutig minderjährigen Personen irgendwie verharmlosen oder relativieren möchte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie ich so an meine Jugendzeit zurückdenke war es durchaus normal das dann auch Ältere, also auch im Bereich 18-22 auf den Parties waren oder Leute aus dem Altersbereich diese Parties geschmissen haben. Es gab sogar vereinzelt welche wo einfach mit Erwachsenen gefeiert wurde. Das waren dann aber so dorfweite Feiern oder Dinge wie ein Osterfeuer und da war es auch ganz normal das 14-15 jährige mal ne Cola-Korn bekommen haben oder zwei.



Ich war auch auf Feiern, auf denen Erwachsene  waren, allein schon, weil meine Eltern einige Freunde mit Partykellern hatten. 
Aber da waren auch immer Leute in meinem Alter, mit denen man sich dann beschäftigt hat. 

Mein Vater war früher ein Hippie und hat nichts ausgelassen, entsprechend liberal bin ich aufgewachsen. 
Aber wenn da ein 26jähriger mich mit 14 ins Bett geschleppt und sich gegen meinen Willen auf mich gepresst hätte, wäre das für den wahrscheinlich auch nicht so gut ausgegangen.


----------



## Orzhov (2. November 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich war auch auf Feiern, auf denen Erwachsene  waren, allein schon, weil meine Eltern einige Freunde mit Partykellern hatten.
> Aber da waren auch immer Leute in meinem Alter, mit denen man sich dann beschäftigt hat.
> 
> Mein Vater war früher ein Hippie und hat nichts ausgelassen, entsprechend liberal bin ich aufgewachsen.
> Aber wenn da ein 26jähriger mich mit 14 ins Bett geschleppt und sich gegen meinen Willen auf mich gepresst hätte, wäre das für den wahrscheinlich auch nicht so gut ausgegangen.



Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann war man meistens mit seiner eigenen sozialen Gruppe zu gange, manchmal auch mit den Älteren oder Erwachsenen, aber das es da irgendwas in Richtung sexuelle Übergriffe oder noch schlimmer gab kann ich mich bei bestem Willen nicht dran erinnern.

Dabei beschäftigt mich auch gerade auch eine andere Frage. Würden sich denn die Leute überhaupt noch die letzte Staffel House of Cards anschauen? Immerhin scheinen die Folgen ja schon abgedreht zu sein.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie ich so an meine Jugendzeit zurückdenke war es durchaus normal das dann auch Ältere, also auch im Bereich 18-22 auf den Parties waren oder Leute aus dem Altersbereich diese Parties geschmissen haben. Es gab sogar vereinzelt welche wo einfach mit Erwachsenen gefeiert wurde. Das waren dann aber so dorfweite Feiern oder Dinge wie ein Osterfeuer und da war es auch ganz normal das 14-15 jährige mal ne Cola-Korn bekommen haben oder zwei.
> 
> Von daher finde ich es gar nicht so ungewöhnlich, was aber nicht bedeuten soll das ich hier jetzt irgendwie sexuelle Annäherungsversuche von Erwachsenen zu eindeutig minderjährigen Personen irgendwie verharmlosen oder relativieren möchte.



Wie gesagt, ich denke genau der letzte Absatz ist es, der mich so stört. Wenn man mit 18-22 auf Partys war wo dann auch 30j sind ... geschenkt. Aber 26 <> 14? Nichts gegen Altersunterschiede, egal in welche Richtung, aber wir sprechen hier immer noch von einem *Minderjährigen*, einzig und allein das ist das Problem, was ich mit der Sache habe.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> [...] Immerhin scheinen die Folgen ja schon abgedreht zu sein.


Sind sie nicht, sind im vollen Gange! 

Die Dreharbeiten wurden aktuell pausiert. Leider. Aus Sicht der Produzenten sicherlich eine richtige Entscheidung, aus Sicht eines Konsumenten, der House of Cards liebt, natürlich fubar.


----------



## Bonkic (2. November 2017)

Chyio schrieb:


> Nach über 30 Jahren kommen und behaupten damals sexuell belästigt worden zu sein ist utopisch.



eigentlich ist das geradezu typisch. 
derartige "vorkommnisse" werden entweder verdrängt (gerade wenn sie im frühesten kindesalter stattfinden) bei  oder schlicht verschwiegen, weil das opfer denkt, ohnehin keinen glauben geschenkt zu bekommen (was leider auch nicht ganz falsch ist). 
nicht umsonst wird  darüber nachgedacht, die verjährungsfristen in solchen fällen zu verlängern.


----------



## Talisman79 (2. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich denke genau der letzte Absatz ist es, der mich so stört. Wenn man mit 18-22 auf Partys war wo dann auch 30j sind ... geschenkt. Aber 26 <> 14? Nichts gegen Altersunterschiede, egal in welche Richtung, aber wir sprechen hier immer noch von einem *Minderjährigen*, einzig und allein das ist das Problem, was ich mit der Sache habe.



naja wenn ich da mich nehme,,ich war mit 15-16jahren auch schon viel unterwegs in der berliner technoszene..ich hatte eigentlich immer mit älteren zutun,und viele"erfahrungen" mit mädchen 20+ gehabt.ok ich war keine 14 mehr und gezwungen wurd ich auch nich,aber soo außergewöhnlich war das bei uns nich.hab da viele sachen gelernt  würde auch im traum nich drauf kommen,da jetzt irgendwen im nachhinein wegen belästigung oder ausnutzen meines alters anzeigen.kann man auch eigentlich nich vergleichen,wie gesagt,ich wurde ja nich gezwungen...

mir gings danach eher so... 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vzNBqn4AyCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Orzhov (2. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich denke genau der letzte Absatz ist es, der mich so stört. Wenn man mit 18-22 auf Partys war wo dann auch 30j sind ... geschenkt. Aber 26 <> 14? Nichts gegen Altersunterschiede, egal in welche Richtung, aber wir sprechen hier immer noch von einem *Minderjährigen*, einzig und allein das ist das Problem, was ich mit der Sache habe.



Ich bin selber kein Elternteil, aber ich verstehe vollkommen wieso das eine sehr problematische Konstellation ist.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Sind sie nicht, sind im vollen Gange!
> 
> Die Dreharbeiten wurden aktuell pausiert. Leider. Aus Sicht der Produzenten sicherlich eine richtige Entscheidung, aus Sicht eines Konsumenten, der House of Cards liebt, natürlich fubar.



Dann habe ich mich in diesem Punkt geirrt. Ich hoffe einfach das die betreffenden Leute den Arsch in der Hose haben das professionell zu Ende zu bringen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> [...]ich wurde ja nich gezwungen...[...]


Merkste selbst, hm?


----------



## Talisman79 (2. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Merkste selbst, hm?



jo ich sag ja,kann man nich wirklich vergleichen.mir gings eher darum,das solche konstellationen nun nich soo abwegig sind.in der feierszene (warscheinlich nich nur da) is sowas gang und gebe bzw keine seltenheit


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2017)

Gäbe es nicht Arschlöcher von Trittbrettfahrern die Dinge behaupten, die nie geschehen sind könnte man diese Vorgänge blind beurteilen und die Opfer entschädigen und die Täter bestrafen. Leider gibt es auch genügend Personen, die das Prozedere ausnutzen, wo dem potentiellen Opfer eher geglaubt wird als potentiellen Tätern. Stichwort Michael Jackson. Da kam auch nie wirklich heraus, daß er etwas gemacht hat. Es standen nur Behauptungen im Raum. Verteidigen kann er sich jetzt seit einigen Jahren eh nicht mehr.

Wenn ich auch nicht behaupten will, daß das Trittbrettfahrer-Szenario bei Spacey wirklich der Fall ist. Ausgeschlossen ist es aber auch nicht, wenn auch mittlerweile aufgrund neuer Vorwürfe von anderen Personen unwahrscheinlicher.

Aber im ersten Moment wird dem Opfer am ehesten geglaubt und es findet eine Hetzjagd auf den potentiellen Täter statt, der kaum in der Lage ist, sich zu verteidigen. Und dann kommt irgendwann (mit Glück einmal) heraus, daß das Opfer aus Rache (was auch immer) diese Vorwürfe erfunden hat. Da gibt es leider genügend Beispiele auch dafür.

Schade, daß es so schwer ist bei solchen Fällen wenn die Vorwürfe erfunden worden sind wirklich die Wahrheit herauszubekommen. Erst Recht wenn zwischen der Tat und dem an die Öffentlichkeit gehen des Opfers Jahrzehnte liegen.

Leichter wird die Sache dann, wenn mehrere Betroffene sich melden. Obwohl das nicht ausschließt (wenn der Kreis begrenzt ist), daß sich 2, 3 oder 4 sich nicht abgesprochen haben könnten. Was allerdings relativ unwahrscheinlich wird je mehr Betroffene sich hier zu Wort melden.

Aber so oder so: Spaceys Karriere dürfte nach den Veröffentlichungen den Bach heruntergehen und vorbei sein. Egal was am Ende dabei herumkommt.

Wenn man selbst einer Janet Jackson den Nipple-Slip auf einer Veranstaltung im prüden Amerika immer noch nicht vergeben kann möchte ich nicht wissen, was abgeht, wenn Mißbrauchsvorwürfe im Raum gestanden haben.

Der einzige der dagegen immun zu sein scheint (wo ich mir endlich mal eine Bestrafung wünschen würde) wäre Woody Allen. Es kann nicht sein, daß dieser Typ immer noch oben auf ist. Gleiches gilt für Roman Polanski. Manche sind offensichtlich doch gleicher....


----------



## Worrel (2. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum in diesem Kontext auf die Äußerungen von nuuub eingedroschen wird ... ich sehe es exakt genauso!


Wegen seiner absolut einseitigen vorverurteilenden, Kontrast-erhöhten Sichtweise.


Da gab es diesen *einen *Fall, in dem jemand nach 30 Jahren eingefallen ist, dann doch  mal darüber auszupacken, was damals passiert sein soll, weil das gerade "in" ist.

Nicht falsch verstehen: Es ist gut, daß das Thema zur Sprache kommt, denn es gibt da ja scheinbar einen ziemlichen Sumpf - und das ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt.
Dennoch war es zu dem Zeitpunkt eben nur *eine *Aussage über ein dreißig Jahre altes Ereignis.


- Wenn ich mir dreißig Jahre alte Ereignisse vor Augen führe, weiß ich nicht mehr genug, um dazu noch eine genaue Beschreibung zu geben. Beispielsweise bei der oben erwähnten Zerstörung der NPD Plakate: Ich weiß, daß wir zu dritt durch die Fußgängerzone gezogen sind, ich weiß, daß wir die Plakate zertrampelt haben, welcher Laden die Polizei gerufen hat und daß wir drei auf dem Altmarkt in dem Polizeiwagen saßen und schlußendlich davon gekommen sind.

Einzelheiten sind entweder weg_ (Wie haben wir die Plakate abgemacht? Wer hatte die Idee dazu? Wo war das letzte Plakat, das wir zerstört hatten? Wo hat uns die Polizei aufgegriffen? (da gibt es ~150m Spielraum, aber ich habe keinerlei Erinnerung daran.) Wer war eigentlich der dritte Mittäter gewesen!?)_ oder gar falsch. Den genannten "Altmarkt" habe ich als Marktplatzfläche in Erinnerung und das Polizeiauto stand darauf - bloß war der damals noch ein ganz anders strukturierter Parkplatz. Sprich: Meine Erinnerung ist in diesem Detail nicht nur unvollständig, sondern sogar *falsch*. oO

Oder auch die Erinnerung, als meine Großmutter aus dem Kellerfenster des Pfarrhauses gesehen hatte, wie die Russen (am Ende des WWII) mit Panzern zur Befreiung der Stadt die Südstraße heruntergefahren kamen. Bloß: da gibt (und gab) es ein Haus, was genau dazwischen steht, so daß sie das von dort aus *gar nicht gesehen haben konnte*.

Was ich sagen will: Erinnerungen an 30 Jahre alte Geschichten sind nicht immer fehlerfrei.


- Die menschliche Kommunikation ist eine Geschichte voller Mißverständnisse. Gesten werden überbewertet; es wird über das Alter gelogen; man ist zu schüchtern, um bei einer doppeldeutigen Frage (die ja eben auch die harmlose Variante sein *kann*) nochmal nachzuhaken; irgendwer verwechselt professionelle Bewunderung des Handwerks mit persönlichen Gefühlen; etc


Daher: Aus *einer* Begebenheit, die auch *nur von einer Seite erzählt wird*, kann man noch nicht schlußfolgern, daß jemand "ein perverses Schwein" ist.
*Das *habe ich angeprangert.


*Jetzt *hat sich allerdings herausgestellt, daß es *noch mehr solcher* Vorfälle gegeben haben soll. *Jetzt *ist daher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß er ein "perverses Schwein" *ist*, deutlich höher. Außerdem will er sich jetzt auch diesbezüglich in Behandlung begeben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also so gut kenn ich Nyx jetzt nicht, leider!, um für uns beide sprechen zu dürfen, aber ich bin in einer gutbürgerlichen, ggf. gehobenen,Mittelschichtsgegend aufgewachsen. Hier war die Welt noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Natürlich haben wir irgendwann auch "Party" gemacht, aber irgendwie waren auf meinen Partys immer nur Leute im gleichen "Levelbereich".
> 
> ...



Ein nicht so charmanter Ton ist ja nun aber auch was anderes, als jemanden krankenhausreif zu prügeln. Freilich kann ich solche Reaktionen absolut nachvollziehen...aber gut werden solche Reaktionen, bzw. Äußerungen trotzdem nicht dadurch. 
Ich bin selbst kein Familienvater, aber ich kenne mich selbst und meine Macken. Daher relativiere ich meine Behauptung aus meinem letzten Kommentar insofern...dass ich im Fall eines sexuellen Missbrauchs oder sexueller Belästigung vermutlich(!) körperlich gewalttätig werden würde, würde es mein Kind betreffen. Aber körperliche Gewalt dient im nachhinein angewendet keinesfalls dem Schutz des eigenes Kindes, sondern einfach nur der guten alten Rache. Und Selbstjustiz ist strafbar. Das sollte man sich immer bewusst machen, auch wenn ich Affekthandlungen in so einem Fall durchaus verstehen kann. Manchmal überrennen einen Gefühle eben. 

Aber wenn ich weiß, dass es in beidseitigem Einverständnis erfolgte, würde ich (und da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher), keinesfalls gewalttätig werden. Aber durchaus klipp und klar sagen, dass das aufzuhören hat (je nach Alter des Stechers) und auch dafür Sorge tragen, dass es nicht mehr zum Koitus kommt. Sollte das nicht wirken, würde ich im Extremfall natürlich juristische Schritte einleiten und den Kontakt komplett verbieten. 

Aber...ein 14jähriger Mensch ist selbstverständlich kein Erwachsener und sollte auch nicht als solcher behandelt werden (bzgl. Freiheiten, die gewährt werden). Aber ein 14jähriger Mensch ist definitiv auch kein Kind mehr. Und wie ein Kind sollte man einen Menschen in dem Alter auch nicht behandeln. Dass das schwierig bei Jugendlichen ist, sie nicht wie vollständige Erwachsene oder wie Kinder zu behandeln, weiß ich aufgrund beruflicher Erfahrung selbst ziemlich gut.


----------



## Worrel (2. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Leider gibt es auch genügend Personen, die das Prozedere ausnutzen, wo dem potentiellen Opfer eher geglaubt wird als potentiellen Tätern. Stichwort Michael Jackson. Da kam auch nie wirklich heraus, daß er etwas gemacht hat. Es standen nur Behauptungen im Raum.


Bei Michael Jackson glaube ich nicht, daß Sexualität im Spiel war. Ich denke, er wollte einfach irgendwie seine eigene glückliche Kindheit nachholen (sie war ja abgesehen vom musikalischen Erfolg nicht sonderlich glücklich) oder den Kindern zu einer glücklichen Kindheit verhelfen. So daß er einfach nur ein Freund war.



> Der einzige der dagegen immun zu sein scheint (wo ich mir endlich mal eine Bestrafung wünschen würde) wäre Woody Allen. Es kann nicht sein, daß dieser Typ immer noch oben auf ist.


Wobei der Fall alles andere als geklärt ist und die Familie eh sehr zerstritten. 



> Gleiches gilt für Roman Polanski.


Der ist für schuldig befunden worden und hat knapp die Hälfte seiner Strafe abgesessen. _"Nach 42 Tagen erfolgte die vorzeitige Entlassung mit der Empfehlung, eine Bewährungsstrafe zu verhängen" _und da ist Polanski geflohen, weil sich andeutete, daß er den Rest der 90 Tage doch absitzen müßte. (wieso auch immer nur 90 Tage ...)
Sobald er wieder amerikanischen Boden betritt, würde er wieder verhaftet werden. 

Der Rest ist inzwischen ein derartiges Gewurstel, daß selbst das Vergewaltigungsopfer sagt, _"sie betrachte ihn als ausreichend bestraft. Durch den Medienrummel und den Umgang mit einem in ihren Augen korrupten Justizapparat fühle sie sich mehr geschädigt als durch Polańskis Missbrauch vor 32 Jahren. Sie wünschte ausdrücklich, dass die Klage fallen gelassen wird."_

Auch interessant ist ein weiterer Fall:
_"Im September 2017 erstattete Renate Langer bei der Schweizer Polizei Anzeige gegen Roman Polański. Er habe sie 1972, als sie sich bei ihm in Gstaad um eine Filmrolle beworben habe, vergewaltigt. Später habe sich Polański dafür entschuldigt und ihr eine kleine Rolle in seinem Film "Was?" angeboten, die sie annahm."_

Äh ... what? Er soll sie vergewaltigt haben und sie dreht danach noch einen Film mit ihm!? Menschen gibt's ...

- Dieses Posting enthält Zitate aus Wikipedia: Roman Polanski -


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2017)

Och so ein Al Bundy Stil hätte was. Den Freund der Tochter umarmen und mit ihm durch die Tür laufen und den Kopf mal gegen den Türrahmen hämmern.  

Spaß beiseite: Hätte ich eine Tochter hätte ich auch ein Problem damit, wenn meiner 13 oder 14 jährige Tochter mit einem 18 jährigen Kerl ankäme, der meine Tochter nur auf der Trophäen-Liste abhaken will. Ich würde nicht wollen, daß so ein Typ mein Kind unglücklich macht. Von schwängern in dem Alter ganz zu schweigen.

Wie ich reagieren würde wüßte ich auch nicht. Bei körperlichen Einsatz bestünde die Gefahr einer Bestrafung. Aber ich würde Mittel und Wege finden, den Typen von meiner Tochter fernzuhalten, wenn ich feststellen würde, daß er ihr nicht gut tut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie ich reagieren würde wüßte ich auch nicht. Bei körperlichen Einsatz bestünde die Gefahr einer Bestrafung. Aber ich würde Mittel und Wege finden, den Typen von meiner Tochter fernzuhalten, wenn ich feststellen würde, daß er ihr nicht gut tut.


*Telefon klingelt, nehme den Hörer ab*

"Hitman 47. Was kann ich für Sie tun?"

 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. November 2017)

Interessant was da in Hollywood so los ist. Aber nicht wirklich überraschend. Hab erst vor wenigen Monaten die Doku "An Open Secret" gesehen. Da geht es explizit um Kindesmisshandlung in der Filmbranche in Kalifornien. Kann ich jedem, den es interessiert, nur ans Herz legen, sehr interessante, aufklärende Doku. 
Bryan Singer ist laut dieser Doku und anderen Vorwürfen auch einer mit sehr viel Dreck am Stecken. Und der ist trotzdem weiter sehr aktiv. 
Roman Polanski wird in Hollywood auch weiter gefeiert. Als Ricky Gervais letztes Jahr ein Witz über ihn bei den Golden Globes gemacht hat, haben die ganzen "Hollywood-Eliten" missgünstig das Gesicht verzogen und nicht gelacht. 
Wer weiß was es da noch alles für offene Geheimnisse gibt. Ich finde das System Hollywood mittlerweile ehrlich gesagt widerlich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite: Hätte ich eine Tochter hätte ich auch ein Problem damit, wenn meiner 13 oder 14 jährige Tochter mit einem 18 jährigen Kerl ankäme, der meine Tochter nur auf der Trophäen-Liste abhaken will. Ich würde nicht wollen, daß so ein Typ mein Kind unglücklich macht. Von schwängern in dem Alter ganz zu schweigen.



Das ist ja nun ein recht konkretes Beispiel, was du da bringst. 

Nicht jeder 18jährige verfolgt eine Trophäenliste. Und Schwangerschaften im Jugendalter sind zwar öfter gegeben, als einem lieb ist, aber längst nicht die Regel. ^^ Ich würd's grundsätzlich nicht in Ordnung finden, wenn ein 18jähriger mit meiner 14jährigen Tochter zusammen wäre...aber gesetzlich ist es tatsächlich legal. Ich als Vater würde da "nur" mit Argusaugen drauf schauen, dass der Kerl sich benimmt (und keine kriminelle Vergangenheit hat). 

Sexueller Kontakt unter 14 Jahren ist sowieso grundsätzlich verboten. Da kann selbst ein 14jähriger dafür belangt werden, wenn er mit seiner 13jährigen Freundin schläft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2017)

Wenn der Zähler an Verdachtspersonen weiter rotiert werden eine Menge Film-/Serienprojekte einen ungewollten Stillstand erfahren. Das wird die Maschinerie zwar nicht völlig zum Erliegen, wohl aber ein wenig ins Stottern bringen. Vielleicht kommt man dort drüben endlich zu einem Umdenken, auch wenn ich persönlich wenig dran glaube.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## devilsreject (2. November 2017)

Nun das Menschen die ein wahnsinniges Geld verdienen und teils wie Götter gehuldigt werden sexuellen Missbrauch begehen ist nicht verwunderlich. Sagt man Hollywood doch ohnehin nach das man ohne Sex mit Produzenten usw kaum erfolreich sein kann. Showtänzerinnen in LasVegas können davon ein Lied singen. Beosnders perfide wird das ganze dann nochmal wenn solche Menschen sich auch noch an Kindern vergehen (oder es auch nur versuchen).

Man kann nur hoffen das durch die losgetretene Lawine viele Fälle ans Licht kommen und so endlich mal ausgemistet wird in der Filmbranche. So Gott will werden einige der Obergurus aus dem Film und Showgeschäft vielleicht in Zukunft einen sauberen Markt anbieten. Ich bezweifel das allerdings stark, wenn man sich mal die Medien anschaut und sieht das auch in Politikerkreisen gerne mal Drogen und kleine Kinder durchgereicht werden gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund warum nicht auch andere Branchen betroffen sein können. 

Ausgerechnet Menschen mit viel Geld können sich nun wirklich legal jede Art von Sex und Liebe erkaufen, dass sich dann ausgerechnet noch an Kindern vergangen werden muss ist die Härte. Wenn sowas nachweisbar ist, sollte es niemals eine Verjährung geben dürfen.


----------



## nuuub (2. November 2017)

> Aber ich an deiner Stelle würde mich davor hüten, Sprüche wie "der würde mehr als nur einen Tag im Krankenhaus verbringen" raus zuhauen.



Warum? Kann mich ruhig wiederholen.

Du kannst mir sogar ins Gesicht spucken, das eine oder das andere mal schon erlebt, das stecke ich weg und stehe drüber. Es seit den ich hab wirklich einen schlechten Tag gehabt.

Tut jemand meiner Familie was an, lernt er eine andere Seite von mir kennen. 



> Angenommen deine 14jährige Tochter hat n Freund, der 18 Jahre alt ist, also ein junger Erwachsener. Würdest du ihn dann krankenhausreif schlagen? Ihn bedrohen, weil er ja deine Tochter begrabscht?



Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen? Ich bitte dich...

Hier ging es nicht um eine "Beziehung" zwischen jugendlichen. Hier ging es um Männer, auch ältere Männer, die ihre Machtposition missbrauchen um Kinder, junge Mädchen, Frauen, dazu bringen ihre "gelüste" zu befriedigen.

Zwei paar Stiefel, wenn du mich fragst. Muss ich dir wirklich den Unterschied erklären?



> Also, ich würde die beiden zu nem Gespräch ran ziehen, ihnen (und vor allem ihm) klipp und klar sagen, dass ich sowas ganz und gar nicht cool finde und, abhängig von der Reaktion der beiden und dem Auftreten ihres Freundes, auch entsprechende Schritte einleiten (oder gar keine).



Hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Besonnen, ruhig, eindeutig die Grenzen gezogen. Kein Problem.



> Aber keinesfalls würde ich mit Gewalt aka Selbstjustiz reagieren.



In so einem Fall, stimme ich dir zu.



> Dabei spielt deine persönliche Meinung als Familienvater (und auch meine persönliche Meinung) auch überhaupt gar keine Rolle.



Da gehen Meinungen auseinander.



> Allerdings hat man als Sorgeberechtigter natürlich auch nach wie vor die Möglichkeit und auch das recht, den Kontakt mit einem Erwachsenen komplett zu verbieten.



Na also. Als Vater verbiete ich es. Ende der Geschichte.



> Missbrauch und sexuelle Belästigung sind so oder so, ob nun bei Jugendlichen (um die es ja hier geht) oder Erwachsenen, ein absolutes No Go. Da mach ich grundsätzlich keinen Unterschied.



Da wären wir wieder beim Thema.

Grundsätzlich,

bin ich ein Freund von Gesetzen und von Gerichten, keine Frage. Allerdings hat mich das Leben gelehrt dass "Gericht", nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit "Gerechtigkeit" zu tun hat.

Wenn ich sehe dass Vergewaltiger mit eine Bewährungsstrafe davon kommen, kann ich dazu ganz klar sagen, so ein Urteil würde ich nicht akzeptieren. Das mag zwar das Gesetz sein, aber keine Gerechtigkeit. In diesem Fall gilt das, was ich schon mal geschrieben habe. Völlig egal wie du es nennst.



> Also mit 14 Jahren ist man sehr wohl ein Kind, zumindest Jugendlicher. Wenn ich jetzt mal aus Sicht eines Vaters sprechen darf: wenn ich mitbekomme, dass sich ein 26j auf meinen 14j Sohn legt und sich ihm annähern möchte, ich drück mich mal so höflich aus, dann wäre ich ratzi fatzi bei dem Typen auf der Matte und würde wahrscheinlich in einem nicht so charmanten Ton mit dem Herrn sprechen.



Wir verstehen uns.



> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum in diesem Kontext auf die Äußerungen von nuuub eingedroschen wird ... ich sehe es exakt genauso!



Weil es der nuuub ist. Ganz einfach.



> Wie gesagt, ich denke genau der letzte Absatz ist es, der mich so stört. Wenn man mit 18-22 auf Partys war wo dann auch 30j sind ... geschenkt. Aber 26 <> 14? Nichts gegen Altersunterschiede, egal in welche Richtung, aber wir sprechen hier immer noch von einem Minderjährigen, einzig und allein das ist das Problem, was ich mit der Sache habe.



Werde mich mal wiederholen, wir verstehen uns.

Zumindest was dieses eine Thema betrifft, was du ja klargestellt hast, was ich durchaus respektiere.



> eigentlich ist das geradezu typisch.
> derartige "vorkommnisse" werden entweder verdrängt (gerade wenn sie im frühesten kindesalter stattfinden) bei oder schlicht verschwiegen, weil das opfer denkt, ohnehin keinen glauben geschenkt zu bekommen (was leider auch nicht ganz falsch ist).



Auch wenn man ihnen glauben würde. Die Täter sind einfach zu mächtig gewesen. Auf diesen Ebenen gelten teilweise nicht mal die 10 Gebote.



> Gäbe es nicht Arschlöcher von Trittbrettfahrern die Dinge behaupten usw usw



MichaelG, ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.

Dazu kommen die Fälle wo einfach gelogen wird, aus welchen gründen auch immer.

Die bekanntesten Fälle in Deutschland wären wohl der Jörg Kachelmann und Gina-Lisa Lohfink.



> Der einzige der dagegen immun zu sein scheint (wo ich mir endlich mal eine Bestrafung wünschen würde) wäre Woody Allen. Es kann nicht sein, daß dieser Typ immer noch oben auf ist. Gleiches gilt für Roman Polanski. Manche sind offensichtlich doch gleicher....



Stimme dir zu. Polański hat nur in Ländern gelebt die kein Auslieferungsabkommen mit der USA hatten. Das FBI hat ihn aber nicht aus den Augen verloren. Über 30 Jahre haben sie gewartet und zugeschlagen als sie die Chance hatten.



> Daher: Aus einer Begebenheit, die auch nur von einer Seite erzählt wird, kann man noch nicht schlußfolgern, daß jemand "ein perverses Schwein" ist.
> Das habe ich angeprangert.
> 
> Jetzt hat sich allerdings herausgestellt, daß es noch mehr solcher Vorfälle gegeben haben soll. Jetzt ist daher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß er ein "perverses Schwein" ist, deutlich höher. Außerdem will er sich jetzt auch diesbezüglich in Behandlung begeben.



Nenne mich einen Hellseher. Gern geschehen.



> Och so ein Al Bundy Stil hätte was. Den Freund der Tochter umarmen und mit ihm durch die Tür laufen und den Kopf mal gegen den Türrahmen hämmern.



Polk High 33, ftw!



> So Gott will werden einige der Obergurus aus dem Film und Showgeschäft vielleicht in Zukunft einen sauberen Markt anbieten.



Es ist ihm doch egal. Sonst hätte er schon längst etwas dagegen unternommen.



> Ausgerechnet Menschen mit viel Geld können sich nun wirklich legal jede Art von Sex und Liebe erkaufen, dass sich dann ausgerechnet noch an Kindern vergangen werden muss ist die Härte. Wenn sowas nachweisbar ist, sollte es niemals eine Verjährung geben dürfen.



Deswegen auch, "perverses krankes Schwein".

Die Sexualität ausleben ist eine Sache. Sich schmerzen zufügen, wenn man drauf steht, Swingerclubs besuchen, sich fünf "Edelnuten" holen wenn man es sich leisten kann, dabei Koks ziehen um die fünf überhaupt "schaffen" zu können, Mann-Frau, Mann-Mann-Frau, Frau-Frau-Mann, Sandwich, Eiffelturm, usw usw. 
Alles kein Problem, wenn alle einverstanden sind, ihren Spaß haben, und alt genug sind um zu wissen was sie wollen.

Ein Kind weiß noch nicht was es will, und erst recht nicht was gut für ihn ist. Damit meine ich nicht nur 10 Jährige, sondern auch 14 oder 15 jährige.


----------



## Worrel (2. November 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Nenne mich einen Hellseher. Gern geschehen.


Das hat nix mit "Hellsehen" zu tun und es ist nach wie vor kein guter Charakterzug, einfach aufgrund von Indizien über Menschen zu urteilen. Man sollte sich *immer* erst die entsprechenden Fakten zusammen sammeln und sich *dann erst *seine Meinung bilden.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob er jetzt tatsächlich ein "perverses Schwein" ist oder ob das Opfer sich das nur ausgedacht hätte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Warum? Kann mich ruhig wiederholen.
> 
> Du kannst mir sogar ins Gesicht spucken, das eine oder das andere mal schon erlebt, das stecke ich weg und stehe drüber. Es seit den ich hab wirklich einen schlechten Tag gehabt.
> 
> Tut jemand meiner Familie was an, lernt er eine andere Seite von mir kennen.


Wie gesagt, kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Meinen Kommentar hab ich auch danach relativiert. Ich würde vermutlich(!) ebenfalls im Affekt mit Gewalt reagieren. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich es gut finde. Selbstjustiz dient nicht dem Schutz des Kindes. Es hilft dem Kind/dem Jugendlichen nicht und dem Erwachsenen ebenso wenig. 




nuuub schrieb:


> Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen? Ich bitte dich...
> 
> Hier ging es nicht um eine "Beziehung" zwischen jugendlichen. Hier ging es um Männer, auch ältere Männer, die ihre Machtposition missbrauchen um Kinder, junge Mädchen, Frauen, dazu bringen ihre "gelüste" zu befriedigen.
> 
> Zwei paar Stiefel, wenn du mich fragst. Muss ich dir wirklich den Unterschied erklären?


Im speziellen Fall Kevin Spacey glaube ich nicht mal, dass er damals seine Machtposition ausnutzen wollte. Das war wohl ne Party und er war wohl schlicht besoffen. Was die Sache freilich nicht besser macht, ganz und gar nicht. 
Allerdings sehe ich die Sache sowieso etwas kritisch. Ich will da nicht urteilen, bevor handfeste Tatsachen ans Licht kommen. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Da gehen Meinungen auseinander.


Da kann es eigentlich keine Meinungsverschiedenheiten geben. Jugendliche sind keine Erwachsenen, ja. Aber Jugendliche sind auch keine Kinder. Punkt. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Da wären wir wieder beim Thema.
> 
> Grundsätzlich, bin ich ein Freund von Gesetzen und von Gerichten, keine Frage. Allerdings hat mich das Leben gelehrt dass "Gericht", nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit "Gerechtigkeit" zu tun hat.
> 
> Wenn ich sehe dass Vergewaltiger mit eine Bewährungsstrafe davon kommen, kann ich dazu ganz klar sagen, so ein Urteil würde ich nicht akzeptieren. Das mag zwar das Gesetz sein, aber keine Gerechtigkeit. In diesem Fall gilt das, was ich schon mal geschrieben habe. Völlig egal wie du es nennst.


Aber Selbstjustiz aka Rache ist auch nicht immer Gerechtigkeit.  Natürlich ist das eine ziemlich kranke Sache, wenn ein junger Mensch vergewaltigt wird. Obwohl das Alter in dem Fall eigentlich überhaupt gar keine Rolle spielt. Missbrauch ist Missbrauch, egal wie alt das Opfer ist. Und wenn das das eigene Kind betrifft, kann ich, wie gesagt, absolut nachvollziehen, dass einem dann die Faust ausrutscht. Allerdings steht dahinter n dickes Aber: 

Ich selbst bin ein Mensch, der Sachen gern differenzierter sieht und sich auch für die Motive und Gründe für Taten interessiert. Und ich halte die wenigsten Triebtäter und Vergewaltiger für von grund auf böse Menschen. Natürlich gibt es solche und solche. Aber ich denke, dass die wenigsten Täter sich tatsächlich bewusst sind, was sie mit einem Missbrauch an einen jungen Menschen anrichten können. Das reicht von einem Mangel an früherer Erziehung zur Empathie bis hin über schwere psychische Schäden als Folgen eigener Misshandlungen oder Missbrauch. Und das sollte man bei der eigenen Urteilsfindung durchaus mal berücksichtigen. Die können ja im Grunde nichts dafür. Und von Außen erkennt man solche Probleme ja noch häufiger nicht. Ich halte es  für durchaus in Ordnung, dass in der deutschen Rechtssprechung so etwas berücksichtigt wird. Problematisch ist es nur, weil den Opfern nicht die gleiche oder mehr Hilfe zuteil wird, wie den Tätern. Das ist in der Tat ungerecht. 

Du kannst das freilich sehen, wie du willst. Aber die Täter sind meistens (nicht immer) keine bösen Menschen, sondern kranke Wesen, die natürlich weg gesperrt gehören...denen aber auch ebenso geholfen werden sollte, wie den Opfern geholfen werden sollte.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. November 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin ein Mensch, der Sachen gern differenzierter sieht und sich auch für die Motive und Gründe für Taten interessiert. Und ich halte die wenigsten Triebtäter und Vergewaltiger für von grund auf böse Menschen. Natürlich gibt es solche und solche. Aber ich denke, dass die wenigsten Täter sich tatsächlich bewusst sind, was sie mit einem Missbrauch an einen jungen Menschen anrichten können. Das reicht von einem Mangel an früherer Erziehung zur Empathie bis hin über schwere psychische Schäden als Folgen eigener Misshandlungen oder Missbrauch. Und das sollte man bei der eigenen Urteilsfindung durchaus mal berücksichtigen. Ich halte es  für durchaus in Ordnung, dass in der deutschen Rechtssprechung soetwas berücksichtigt wird. Problematisch ist es nur, weil den Opfern nicht die gleiche oder mehr Hilfe zuteil wird, wie den Tätern. Das ist in der Tat ungerecht.



THIS. 

Einer der besten Kommentare, die ich hier im Forum seit langem lesen durfte. Danke dafür.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. November 2017)

Es muss aber nicht immer eine Vorgeschichte zu Triebtätern bestehen. Es mag sicherlich Menschen geben die unter ihrem Drang leiden, ihn zu bekämpfen versuchen und womöglich trotzdem daran scheitern. Es gibt allerdings auch jene die ihren Trieb voll bewusst ausleben und sehr wohl wissen was für Konsequenzen ihre Taten (an den Opfern) haben. Zweitere Sorte sind die richtig Gefährlichen, und die bekommt man auch mit noch so viel Therapie wieder auf die gerade Spur.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es muss nicht aber immer eine Vorgeschichte zu Triebtätern bestehen. Es mag sicherlich Menschen geben die unter ihrem Drang leiden, ihn zu bekämpfen versuchen und womöglich trotzdem daran scheitern. Es gibt allerdings auch jene die ihren Trieb voll bewusst ausleben und sehr wohl wissen was für Konsequenzen ihre Taten (an den Opfern) haben. Zweitere Sorte sind die richtig Gefährlichen, und die bekommt man auch mit noch so viel Therapie wieder auf die gerade Spur.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Aber selbst da würde ich mich fragen, was zu einem solchen Verhalten geführt hat. Natürlich gibt es auch da Vorgeschichten. Die gibt es ausnahmslos immer. Selbst wenn jemand vermeintlich böse handelt und Freude daran hat, anderen Leid zu zufügen...gerade dann würde ich mich fragen, was da schief gelaufen ist. Auch das ist krankhaft. So etwas tut kein gesunder Mensch. Und gerade solche Menschen leiden entweder an einem massiven Mangel an Empathie und Urteilsvermögen...oder waren selbst früher mal Opfer solcher Gewalt. Daraus kann entweder "Papa fands ja gut, was er mit mir gemacht hat. Ich will's auch mal ausprobieren." resultieren oder "Mir wurde auch wehgetan. Keiner hat geholfen. Also warum sollte ich andere in Frieden lassen?". Und beides ist absolut problematisch. Im meiner Meinung nach allerschlimmsten Fall resultiert daraus ein "Ich freue mich, dass ich Papa eine Freude machen konnte und hätte gern, dass andere mir auch so eine Freude machen können." Die Folgen und daraus hervorgehende Motive können unterschiedlicher nicht sein. Selbst schlichte Gleichgültigkeit dem Leid anderer gegenüber bei solchen Taten kann daraus entstehen. 

Wie gesagt...Triebtäter, egal was mit ihnen ist und welche Beweggründe und Hintergründe sie auch haben, gehören definitiv weg gesperrt...aber auch resozialisiert, sofern möglich.


----------



## nuuub (3. November 2017)

> Im speziellen Fall Kevin Spacey glaube ich nicht mal, dass er damals seine Machtposition ausnutzen wollte. Das war wohl ne Party und er war wohl schlicht besoffen. Was die Sache freilich nicht besser macht, ganz und gar nicht.
> Allerdings sehe ich die Sache sowieso etwas kritisch. Ich will da nicht urteilen, bevor handfeste Tatsachen ans Licht kommen.



Das war vor vielen Jahren, damals war er noch jung. Damals hatte er noch keine "Macht". Seit dem ist aber viel Zeit vergangen, und an seinem verhalten hat sich anscheinend nicht viel geändert.

"House of Cards": Kevin Spacey soll Atmosphäre vergiftet haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Da kann es eigentlich keine Meinungsverschiedenheiten geben. Jugendliche sind keine Erwachsenen, ja. Aber Jugendliche sind auch keine Kinder. Punkt.



Richtig, da kann es keine Meinungsverschiedenheiten geben. So lange sie bei mir wohnen, und ich die Verantwortung für sie habe, wird getan was meine Lebensgefährtin und ich sagen. Ende der Geschichte.
Würde mich ganz sicher nicht auf eine Diskussion mit meiner 14jährigen Tochter einlassen, ob sie Sex mit einem 16, 18, 20 oder 30 jährigem haben darf. Die Antwort lautet "nein". Oder besser gesagt, "NEIN!".



> Ich selbst bin ein Mensch, der Sachen gern differenzierter sieht und sich auch für die Motive und Gründe für Taten interessiert. Und ich halte die wenigsten Triebtäter und Vergewaltiger für von grund auf böse Menschen bla bla bla bla



Also, du hast deine Meinung kund getan. Wunderbar. Ich werde jetzt nicht auf einzelne Sätze eingehen, sondern es allgemein beantworten.

Zu erst mal, würdest du das auch den Opfern, und den angehörigen der Opfer, von diesen Männern sagen?

Bonn: Siegaue-Angeklagter verhöhnt Opfer in Vergewaltigungsprozess - SPIEGEL ONLINE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84RLWikOifg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ppQv4Ycyfg

Wir ignorieren jetzt mal die Nationalitäten der Täter. Ist der falsche Thread. Wir sehen in ihnen "nur" Vergewaltiger.

Würdest du den Eltern der Opfer erklären, dass es wichtig ist, die Kindheit und die Vergangenheit der, noch nicht mal volljährigen Täter, beim Urteil zu berücksichtigen?

Lass es mich mal formulieren.

"Sehr geehrte Frau so und so, es ist bedauerlich dass ihre Tochter vergewaltigt wurde und sich deswegen das Leben genommen hat. Aber sie müssen auch verstehen, der junge Mann wurde als Kind gezwungen Spinat zu essen, gegen seinen willen! da ist es doch natürlich dass so was Spuren hinterlässt. Daher müssen sie es verstehen dass er nur eine Bewährungsstrafe bekommt. Wir müssen doch Verständnis aufbringen.
Im übrigen, es würde uns bei der Resozialisierung helfen wenn sie mal mit ihm sprechen würden, und ihn mal in den Arm nehmen würden, diesen armen Kerl, damit er sich nicht so einsam fühlt."

Kommt es ungefähr hin? Hab ich ein bisschen übertrieben? Zu viel Sarkasmus auf einmal?

Du hältst also die wenigsten Triebtäter für richtig böse Menschen. Nun denn...

Ich würde dir gerne von einem Mann erzählen. Sein Name war Zeljko Raznatowic.

Geboren als Serbe in Kosovo, Sohn eines Offiziers, schon in jungem alter im Knast gelandet, danach bis zu den 80ern durch Europa gezogen, auf seinem Konto Morde, Vergewaltigungen, Raubüberfälle gesammelt. Von Interpol gesucht, In den Knast gesteckt, ausgebrochen. Zurück in Belgrad, hat er die Hooligans von Roter Stern Belgrad um sich versammelt.
Er gründete mit ihnen die "Srpska Garda", und verfolgte die nicht-serben wo er konnte. Ein Jahrzehnt führte er und seine Schergen, ethnische Säuberungen durch, bekannt wurden sie als "Arkans Tiger".
Stelle dir mal vor, wie er an einem Massengrab steht, in dem schon 100 Leichen liegen, vor ihm eine hochschwangere Frau. Er wirft sie zu Boden, schlitzt der Frau den Bauch auf, holt das Kind aus ihrem Bauch, drückt ihr das Baby in die Hände, und wirft die Frau, noch am leben, in die Grube.

Kannst du dir auch nur ansatzweise vorstellen, was diese Frau in den letzten Minuten ihres Lebens durchgemacht hat?

Jetzt stelle dir mal vor, du stehst zwei Wochen später an diesem Massengrab, und siehst die halb verweste Leiche der Frau, die ihr Baby an sich drückt.

Und jetzt erzähle mir nochmal, dass du es gerne "differenziert betrachtest", dass dich die "Gründe für die Taten interessieren", dass man seine Kindheit bei der "Urteilsfindung durchaus berücksichtigen muss". Bitte erzähle mir mehr davon. Dass solche Menschen es verdienen dass man ihnen bei der Resozialisierung hilft, und ihnen eine zweite Chance gibt... Erzähle mir mehr davon, dass solche Menschen es verdienen dass man sie wie Menschen behandelt. 

Einzelfall? Mitnichten. 

Er hatte 5000 Mörder und Vergewaltiger unter sich, die genauso wie er gemordet haben. Nur ein paar von ihnen haben für ihre Taten bezahlt. Die meisten leben weiterhin vor sich hin. Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele von ihnen hier in Deutschland Leben. Wenn ich an einem See oder im Schwimmbad bin, und eine Gruppe Männer sehe die Serbisch sprechen, höre ich genau hin, und erwische mich dabei wie ich nach Tiger-Tattoos auf ihren Armen suche. Keine Ahnung was ich tun würde, wenn ich welche erkennen könnte.

Was hat jetzt so ein Monster mit dem Zelt-Vergewaltiger Eric-X, oder mit Harvey Weinstein zu tun?

Die Erklärung kommt jetzt.

Im Leben kommt es darauf an was ein Mensch will, und was er bereit ist zu tun um es zu bekommen. An sich wollen alle Menschen das gleiche, und gleichzeitig wollen sie was anderes. Kling nach einem Widerspruch? Ist es aber nicht.
Die Menschen wollen dass es ihnen gut geht, das ist das eine, allerdings brauchen die Menschen unterschiedliche Dinge, damit es ihnen gut geht, das ist das andere.

Der eine braucht Geld damit es ihm gut geht, der andere braucht viele Frauen. Wieder der andere will dass sein Kind wieder gesund wird.

Soweit verstanden denke ich. Jetzt zu dem wichtigem teil. Wozu ist ein Mensch fähig, um zu bekommen was er will, und kann er seinen Wunsch aufgeben, wenn er es nicht ohne weiteres bekommen kann?

Ein Mann geht in die Disko, sieht eine heiße Frau, wird geil, will Sex mit ihr haben. Also baggert er sie an. Die Frau lässt ihn aber abblitzen. Was macht der Mann?
Gibt er seinen Wunsch, mit genau der Frau Sex zu haben, auf? Oder redet er sich ein dass er es wirklich, WIRKLICH will, und bereit ist alles zu tun um zu bekommen, was er will. In dem Fall, wartet er am Eingang, verfolgt sie, und vergewaltigt sie.

Noch ein Beispiel?

Du willst das neue iPhone haben. Ist aber teuer. Du kannst sagen, "Ich gehe am We arbeiten um ein bischen extra Geld zu verdienen", oder "Ich spare jetzt ein paar Monate und kaufe es mir dann", du kannst auch sagen "ich überfalle ein paar Leute damit ich das Geld dafür habe". Oder aber, du kannst den Wunsch aufgeben und sich selber sagen, "Ist mir zu teuer, ich kaufe mir lieber einen gebrauchten Samsung S7".

Also, darum geht es schlussendlich, um Menschen die bei ihren wünschen Rücksicht auf andere nehmen, und auch mal einen Wunsch ändern können, und um Menschen die ihre Ziele ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste verfolgen.

Typen wie Arkan, Eric-X oder Weinstein gehören zu der selben Sorte. Sie wollen etwas, und es ist ihnen egal wie sie es bekommen. 

Gib so einem Zelt-Vergewaltiger Eric-X das Kommando über 5000 Bewaffnete Söldner, und du erlebst das gleiche wie beim Arkan.
Gib einem Weinstein ein kleines Land, in welchem er ohne Angst vor Bestrafung regieren kann, und nach einem Monat führt er das Gesetz "Jus primeas noctis" wieder ein, und lässt sich junge Frauen bringen, die ihm beim Duschen zusehen müssen und ihn befriedigen müssen.
Lass unserem Donald in weißen Haus, freie Hand in seinem handeln, ohne jegliche Kontrolle, und du hast einen Zirkus mit einem Diktator den du dir so nicht vorstellen kannst. 

Solche Menschen gibt es überall. Kontrollieren kann man sie nur auf eine weise, indem man ihnen Angst macht. Angst vor Bestrafung.

Oder glaubst du dass die Autofahrer sich an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen halten, weil sie sie für sinnvoll erachten? Bullshit. Die meisten halten sich nur daran, weil sie Angst haben den Strafzettel bezahlen zu müssen, oder den Führerschein zu verlieren.

Um zum Schluss zu kommen.

Du hast deine Einstellung zu diesem Thema, alles klar, kann ich verstehen. Was ich von so eine Einstellung halte?

Sie ist toll, klingt sehr gut, hört sich auch sehr anständig an. Mit so eine Einstellung kannst du bestimmt bei den Frauen punkten, von den Linken/Grünen würden sich bestimmt auch ein paar in dich verlieben, Spassbremse zb ist schon hin und weg. ^^
Diese Ideologie wurde auch wunderbar funktionieren, auf einem Pony-Hof, wo Katzen, Hunde, Minischweine und Miniziegen frei umher laufen und man schöne vids aufnehmen kann, die man dann auf Youtube rein stellt.

In der Realität ist genau diese Ideologie schuld daran, dass Verbrecher mit Bewährungsstrafen davon kommen, weil ihr Anwalt genau diesen Mist dazu nutzt, Mitleid für den Täter zu erzeugen. Diese Ideologie ist schuld daran, dass Straftäter oder Psychisch kranke, vorzeitig entlassen werden, und eine Woche später wieder verbrechen begehen. Für die natürlich keiner Verantwortung übernehmen will!

Diese Ideologie ist wie der Kuchen meine Mutter, so richtig süß. Sieht absolut fantastisch aus, schmeckt sogar noch viel besser als es aussieht, und du fühlst dich glücklich wenn du ein Stück gegessen hast.
Wenn du aber zu viel davon isst, und das jeden Tag, merkst du dass es um die Hüften Spuren hinterlässt, und dass viele Zucker und die ganze Sahne auf dauer einfach ungesund ist.

Von daher, es kann dich ruhig interessieren wie und was dazu geführt hat, dass jemand tut was er tut. Ist deine Sache. Aber lass diesen Schmarrn aus den Gerichten raus, so was darf sich nicht mildern auf ein Urteil auswirken.

Nur für den Fall, dass ihr noch mehr Munition braucht um auf den nuuub zu schießen ^^, ich bin, und dazu stehe ich, in bestimmten ganz besonderen Fällen, ein Befürworter von Folter und von der Todesstrafe.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. November 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Würde mich ganz sicher nicht auf eine Diskussion mit meiner 14jährigen Tochter einlassen, ob sie Sex mit einem 16, 18, 20 oder 30 jährigem haben darf. Die Antwort lautet "nein". Oder besser gesagt, "NEIN!".



Lol, du bist echt ein Held. Wie bei allen Verboten nützen diese gerade bei solchen Dingen gar nichts, wenn der Nachwuchs was anderes will. Das einzige was du durch dein "nein" erreichst ist, sie wird außer Haus trotzdem mit ihrem Freund Sex haben und die Atmosphäre ist vergiftet, wegen spießiger Eltern. Sie wird sich weiter von ihren Eltern zurückziehen und generell noch weniger auf sie hören.

Offene Gespräche bringen hingegen Wunder, wenn man klar darüber spricht, dass sie erstmal noch warten sollen, bis sich sicher wirklich sicher sind usw. Wobei, wenn der Nachwuchs Interesse an Sex hat, dann ist das Kind so oder sin in den Brunnen gefallen und du kannst gar nichts machen. Oder willst du deine Tochter dann einsperren?


----------



## nuuub (3. November 2017)

> wegen spießiger Eltern



Eltern die ihrer 14jährigen Tochter verbieten Sex zu haben, sind also spießig???

Also ganz ehrlich, und das ohne jeglichen Respekt, du hast sie nicht mehr alle.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. November 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Eltern die ihrer 14jährigen Tochter verbieten Sex zu haben, sind also spießig???
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich, und das ohne jeglichen Respekt, du hast sie nicht mehr alle.



Ich weiß nicht wie du mit 14 warst aber ich erinnere mich gut an meine Jugend. Als Teenager waren Eltern IMMER spießig, bei fast allen Dingen. Und ich denke, das gilt für so ziemlich alle Teenager.

Du hingegen klingst so, als wärst du in den 50ern oder in irgend einer repressiven Kultur (wie Islam) steckengeblieben.

Um es noch mal klar zu machen, wenn dein Nachwuchs mit 14, 15 etc. Sex haben will, dann hat er ihn, du wirst da bestimmt nicht um Erlaubnis gefragt.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du hingegen klingst so, als wärst du in den 50ern oder in irgend einer repressiven Kultur (wie Islam) steckengeblieben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. November 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Eltern die ihrer 14jährigen Tochter verbieten Sex zu haben, sind also spießig???
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich, und das ohne jeglichen Respekt, du hast sie nicht mehr alle.



In den Augen der Tochter...ja.  

Ohne jetzt deinen vorherigen ewig langen Beitrag gelesen gelesen zu haben...was bringt denn bitte ein Verbot? So gut erzogen deine Tochter (wenn du eine hast) auch sein mag, als Jugendlicher pfeift man in der Regel auch ab und zu mal auf das, was die Eltern sagen und zieht sein Ding durch. Vernünftige Aufklärung und vertrauensvolle Gespräche bringen da mehr als "Nein, du darfst nicht. Keine Widerworte". Das ist von Seiten der Eltern keinesfalls verantwortungsbewusst. Dein Kind wird irgendwann so oder so Sex haben. Egal ob mit 13, 14 oder später. Das wirst du nicht verhindern können. Es ist absolut realitätsfern zu glauben, dass deine Kinder sich permanent an deine Ver- und Gebote halten. 

Du scheinst auch überhaupt gar kein Interesse daran zu haben, die Bedürfnisse deiner Kinder zu berücksichtigen. Ganz toller Papa bist du.  Man beschützt Kinder nicht, indem man ihnen verbietet, ihren Bedürfnissen nachzugehen. Und Sex ist nunmal ab der Pupertät ein menschliches Grundbedürfnis. Sorge lieber dafür, dass dein Kind verantwortungsbewusst damit umgeht, statt es zu verbieten. 

Und zum Rest deiner Geschichte in deinem elend langen Beitrag...die Realität sieht folgendermaßen aus: Es gibt kein Schwarz/weiß. Mag ja sein, dass du mit deinem offensichtlichen Schwarz/Weiß-Denken gut durchs Leben gekommen bist. Aber Menschen sind deutlich komplexer, als du es dir vorstellen kannst.  Auch Straftäter. Natürlich muss man das berücksichtigen. Auch wenn Straftäter ganz klar zuerstmal zum Schutz für andere weg gesperrt gehören. Weiß nicht, was es daran zu missverstehen gibt. 

Und tu bitte nicht so, als würde ich Tätern über den Kopf streicheln. Nein, so ist es nicht. Und das hättest du auch kapiert, wenn du meinen Post vernünftig durchgelesen hättest.


----------



## nuuub (6. November 2017)

> Du hingegen klingst so, als wärst du in den 50ern oder in irgend einer repressiven Kultur (wie Islam) steckengeblieben.



Echt jetzt? Islam? ^^

Wenn es so wäre, würde ich meine Tochter mit 14 an ihren zukünftigen "Ehemann" verkaufen, auf der Hochzeit ganz stolz verkünden wie viel ich für sie bekommen habe, und nach der Hochzeitsnacht, das von der Entjungferung blutverschmierte Bettlaken ausbreiten, damit es alle bewundern können, und ihre Geschenke rein werfen können.



> Ohne jetzt deinen vorherigen ewig langen Beitrag gelesen gelesen zu haben...



Mach dich nicht lächerlich. Natürlich hast du es gelesen. Hat Worrel auch schon mal probiert, mit seinem tanzendem Batman.

Wenn man nicht weiß wie man etwas widerlegen soll, schreibt man einfach dass man es nicht gelesen hat. 



> So gut erzogen deine Tochter (wenn du eine hast) auch sein mag, als Jugendlicher pfeift man in der Regel auch ab und zu mal auf das, was die Eltern sagen und zieht sein Ding durch.



Meine kleine ist noch ein Kind, dauert noch ein paar Jahre bis es soweit ist. Der Sohn meiner Lebensgefährtin ist ein Teenager, obwohl ich nicht der Vater bin, gibt es da keine Probleme.
Es liegt wohl daran dass er uns vertraut, dass wir wissen was gut für ihn ist, und an einem gesundem Maß an Bestrafung, falls er es nicht tut.
Da gibt es die guten alten, wie Stubenarrest oder kein Taschengeld, aber auch die neueren. Einfach das Handy für eine Woche einkassieren, das W-Lann Passwort ändern, und den Zugang zum Gaming Rechner einschränken. Auf seinem Zimmer darf er nur seinen Laptop zum lernen haben.

Es funktioniert.



> Du scheinst auch überhaupt gar kein Interesse daran zu haben, die Bedürfnisse deiner Kinder zu berücksichtigen. Ganz toller Papa bist du. Man beschützt Kinder nicht, indem man ihnen verbietet, ihren Bedürfnissen nachzugehen.



Wenn also Teenager das Bedürfnis haben sich zu besaufen, oder zu rauchen, sollte ich als "guter" Vater diese Bedürfnisse auch berücksichtigen? Ach ja... Ein hoch auf die antiautoritäre Erziehung wo die Kinder den Eltern sagen was sie tun sollen... ^^

Selbstverständlich gehören Verbote zu Erziehung dazu. *Alles* zu erlauben ist genauso dämlich, wie *alles* zu verbieten.



> Mag ja sein, dass du mit deinem offensichtlichen Schwarz/Weiß-Denken gut durchs Leben gekommen bist.



Blödsinn. Nichts ist daran offensichtlich. Ganz sicher sehe ich die Welt nicht nur in Schwarz-Weiß. Auch wenn du es hier gerne so darstellen würdest. Haben die anderen auch schon in den anderen Threads versucht. Es ist immer das gleiche, den anderen zu diskreditieren, und schon steht man als der gute da.



> die Realität sieht folgendermaßen aus: Es gibt kein Schwarz/weiß.



Blödsinn. 

Die Realität sieht folgendermaßen aus: Es gibt *sowohl* verschiedene Abstufungen von Grau, *als auch* Schwarz/Weiß.

Das ist genau diese "ungesunde" Einstellung die ich erwähnt habe. Auf der einen Seite werft ihr den anderen vor, sie würden Radikal denken, nur in Schwarz/Weiß. Auf der anderen Seite aber, seid ihr nicht viel besser, ihr seht nur Grautöne und blendet das Schwarz/Weiße komplett aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. November 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht lächerlich. Natürlich hast du es gelesen. Hat Worrel auch schon mal probiert, mit seinem tanzendem Batman.
> 
> Wenn man nicht weiß wie man etwas widerlegen soll, schreibt man einfach dass man es nicht gelesen hat.


Ich hab ihn tatsächlich nur überflogen. ^^  



nuuub schrieb:


> Meine kleine ist noch ein Kind, dauert noch ein paar Jahre bis es soweit ist. Der Sohn meiner Lebensgefährtin ist ein Teenager, obwohl ich nicht der Vater bin, gibt es da keine Probleme.
> Es liegt wohl daran dass er uns vertraut, dass wir wissen was gut für ihn ist, und an einem gesundem Maß an Bestrafung, falls er es nicht tut.
> Da gibt es die guten alten, wie Stubenarrest oder kein Taschengeld, aber auch die neueren. Einfach das Handy für eine Woche einkassieren, das W-Lann Passwort ändern, und den Zugang zum Gaming Rechner einschränken. Auf seinem Zimmer darf er nur seinen Laptop zum lernen haben.
> 
> ...


Du holst viel zu weit aus. Wir reden hier von Sexualität. Das ist dir schon klar, oder?  Und das ist ein Grundbedürfnis. Und sollte auch nicht grundsätzlich verboten werden. Würdest du deiner Tochter ernsthaft Stubenarrest aufdrücken oder ähnliches, wenn du erfährst, dass sie mit 14 Sex mit ihrem Freund hat? Die würde dir mit Sicherheit was anderes erzählen. Und das nicht freundlich. Das versichere ich dir. ^^ 

Aber ok...ja, wenn mein Kind als Teenager trotz dem Spruch "Trink nicht so viel oder am besten gar nicht." meint, sich mal besaufen zu müssen, dann lass ich es mal machen. Kanns ja nicht kontrollieren, wenn die/der Gute außerhalb irgendwo ist. Die Konsequent: Ich ich stürme morgens ins Zimmer, prügel mit nem Löffel auf nem Topf rum und rufe "Saufen!!!!". Unkonventionell und mies, aber es hat bei meiner Nichte gewirkt.  Die fand den Abend cool, aber hat danach nie wieder n Tropfen Alkohol angefasst und trotzdem Einsicht gezeigt. 

Antiautoritär? Nein. Autoritativ. Heißt: So viele Grenzen wie nötig, so wenig Grenzen wie möglich. Abhängig davon, was man dem Kind zutrauen kann und was nicht.  Kiddies müssen aber nunmal auch ab und zu selbst auf die Schnauze fallen um zu merken, dass sie scheiße gebaut haben. Die müssen ihre Grenzen auch mal selbst erkennen und nicht von den Eltern vorgekaut bekommen. Egal, wie sehr man als Elternteil erklärt und sagt, es hat nicht den Wert einer eigenen Erfahrung.  Was Eltern sagen, sollte nur als unterstützende Orientierung für die Kinder dienen. Tatsächlich ist es nicht der beste Fall, wenn die Kiddies auf das hören, was sie von den Eltern vorgekaut bekommen. Der beste Fall ist in meinen Augen eher, dass sie ihre eigenen (auch miesen) Erfahrungen gemacht haben und offen und ehrlich zugeben, dass sie scheiße gebaut haben und darauf ein Lernprozess folgt (sprich, sie machen den Scheiß nie wieder). Als Eltern kann man da nur unterstützen. 

Man muss den Kindern schon vertrauen können und ihnen auch was zutrauen. Wenn ich weiß, mein Kind ist dafür noch nicht bereit, dann werd ich X und Y sicher nicht erlauben. Aber wenn mir klar ist, dass mein Kind alt genug ist, dann werd ich da natürlich auch Freiheiten lassen. Und mit 14 ist man in der Regel alt genug, um sexuellen Kontakt zum Partner zu knüpfen.  Und wenn das nicht der Fall ist, liegt es an falscher Erziehung und einem Mangel an Aufklärung seitens der Eltern. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Nichts ist daran offensichtlich. Ganz sicher sehe ich die Welt nicht nur in Schwarz-Weiß. Auch wenn du es hier gerne so darstellen würdest. Haben die anderen auch schon in den anderen Threads versucht. Es ist immer das gleiche, den anderen zu diskreditieren, und schon steht man als der gute da.


Öhm...naja. Wenn ich nicht der einzige bin, der dir das um die Ohren wirft, wird da schon irgendwie was dran sein.  Wenn mir voneinander unabhängige Personen Mangel X an mir kritisieren, dann denke ich in der Regel durchaus mal darüber nach und stelle diesen Mangel nach Möglichkeit ab. 


Das war's von mir. ich bin raus.


----------



## nuuub (7. November 2017)

> Ich hab ihn tatsächlich nur überflogen. ^^



Sicher doch, das glaube ich dir aufs Wort ^^



> Du holst viel zu weit aus. Wir reden hier von Sexualität.



Anscheinend nicht nur ich.

Es ging hier um einen erwachsenen Mann, der einen 14 Jährigen sexuell bedrängt hat. Nicht um einen Kuss zwischen zwei jugendlichen.



> Und das ist ein Grundbedürfnis. Und sollte auch nicht grundsätzlich verboten werden.



Tja, Ansichtssache. Man könnte sich streiten. Oder darüber diskutieren. Stichwort : "Grundsätzlich". 

Aber hey, was soll's, da kann man ja gleich Grischka, von den junggrünen, zitieren.

Er hat doch mal auf die Frage, wie die Grünen zu Pädophile stehen, so geantwortet:

„Ja, manchmal haben die Kinder das eben auch nötig.“

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...fantasien-der-gruenen-jugend_aid_1096777.html



> Würdest du deiner Tochter ernsthaft Stubenarrest aufdrücken oder ähnliches, wenn du erfährst, dass sie mit 14 Sex mit ihrem Freund hat?



Nun ja, man sollte die Tochter so erziehen, dass es nicht soweit kommt. 

Sexualität ist kein lebensnotwendiges Grundbedürfnis. Oder musst du jedes mal, wenn du geil wirst, auch Sex haben, weil er dir ansonsten abfällt? Denke nicht.

Man muss auch lernen zu sich selber zu sagen, "Auch wenn ich gerade Lust habe, ich weiß es nicht gut, und daher verzichte ich darauf".

Da wären wir wieder, bei dem Thema was man sich wünscht, und was man bereit ist zu tun, um es zu bekommen. Oder eben, man ignoriert den einen Wunsch es zu wollen.

Im übrigen, ich denke nicht dass eine 14 so scharf auf Sex ist. Mädchen werden doch meistens von ihren älteren Freunden dazu verleitet. Was sie schlussendlich tun, um ihren "Freund" nicht zu verlieren, was viele auch danach bereuen.



> Unkonventionell und mies, aber es hat bei meiner Nichte gewirkt.



Kenne ich auch. Da wird der Junge beim rauchen erwischt, und der Vater zwingt ihn dazu mehrere Zigaretten hintereinander zu rauchen. Der junge musste zwar danach kotzen, aber hey, er ist heute erwachsen und hat seit dem keine Zigarette auch nur angerührt. Ich war es nicht, ich bin Raucher. ^^



> Der beste Fall ist in meinen Augen eher



In deinen Augen. Soweit klar? In deinen Augen. 

Was ist falsch daran, dass man die Kinder davor bewahren will die Fehler zu machen, die man selber gemacht hat? Was ist falsch daran, den Kindern Grenzen aufzuzeigen?

Wenn sie volljährig sind, können sie machen was sie wollen. Diese Zeit kommt von alleine, man muss nicht rennen, schneller wird man deswegen auch nicht 18.



> Und mit 14 ist man in der Regel alt genug, um sexuellen Kontakt zum Partner zu knüpfen



Das ist deine Meinung. Die kannst du auch ruhig haben. Meine Meinung ist es nicht, und ich glaube auch nicht dass ich alleine mit der Meinung dastehe.



> Und wenn das nicht der Fall ist, liegt es an falscher Erziehung und einem Mangel an Aufklärung seitens der Eltern.



Absolut genial. Also wenn die Tochter mit 14 noch nicht bereit für Sex ist, haben die Eltern bei der Erziehung Fehler gemacht? Echt jetzt?

Wie soll ich es am besten... Ohne zu übertreiben...

Are you fucking serious???



> Wenn mir voneinander unabhängige Personen Mangel X an mir kritisieren



Nun ja, ich weiß ja wie die Typen ticken die mir solche Dinge "um die Ohren werfen", von daher, kein Problem. 
Sorgen würde ich mir erst machen, wenn sie mir Zustimmen würden. ^^



> Das war's von mir. ich bin raus.



Aber sicher doch. ^^


----------

